# are there any straight edge furs on this site?



## slashlife (Jan 21, 2013)

"straight edge" is a concept that is popular within punk culture that pretty much means you abstain from drugs, alcohol, and promiscuous sex.  i have yet to meet another straight edge fur, and very few punks. are you a punk or straight edge? i am curious to see how many there are here 

edit:

i am honestly thinking of closing this thread, because apparently we have regressed back to middle school, where we insult others because of personal choices. THIS GOES BOTH WAYS!!! if you are sXe, great, good for you, but don't act like you can shit all over somebody else just because they choose to do something you don't. and if you r not straight ede, once again... great good for you, just don't act like you can shit all over somebody else because they don't do something you choose to do. part of being sXe is respecting other peoples choices, and part of being a civilized human being is respecting others, as well. so everbody whining about each others choices fuck off, cuz you are all being a bunch of annoying little cunts.

if you can all fucking grow a pair and stop acting like a bunch of whiny little bitches, then i will keep the thread open, but seriously, stop acting like a bunch of prepubescent dipshits who think they are superior to everybody else. (good god, i feel like i'm back in junior high again... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...)


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 21, 2013)

Based on that description, I guess I am one...


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 21, 2013)

Straight edge 4 life CJ, for LIFE!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/straightedgefurs

I'm betting that most of the watchers are straight edge furs as well.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Straight edge 4 life CJ, for LIFE!



You so XXXSTRAI8t3dgexxx HARDCORE.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm straight edge, but not a punk.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 21, 2013)

Isn't there another group like this?


----------



## Retro (Jan 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Straight edge 4 life CJ, for LIFE!



#straightedge4life


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 21, 2013)

Straight edge but not punk. Just not into booze, drugs and promiscuous sex. All three things got my father into _a lot_ of trouble before my mother kicked him out and decided to raise me by herself, so I kinda had a model not to follow.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 21, 2013)

I've never heard that term before, but I guess I'm a straight edge.  Not a punk, though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so straight-edge I wear safety gear and a helmet when I go outside.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 21, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm so straight-edge I wear safety gear and a helmet when I go outside.


What about the Iron Cross? :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> What about the Iron Cross? :V



I wouldn't wear mine on anything. If it were a reproduction though, maybe. But it's bad taste.


----------



## Zerig (Jan 21, 2013)

slashlife said:


> "straight edge" is a concept that is popular within punk culture that pretty much means you abstain from drugs, alcohol, and promiscuous sex.



I think you want to be posting on these forums.

EDIT: Xaerun is a party-pooper, so now this post doesn't make sense.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 21, 2013)

I guess I'm one. I like punk music dye my hair awesome colors (twice so far) and abstain from the things mentioned.


Zerig said:


> I think you want to be posting on these forums.


That should probably be tagged with NSFW.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 21, 2013)

Zerig said:


> I think you want to be posting on these forums.


Ah, the joys of Internet anonymity. Allowing people to say things they wouldn't say to a bunch of punks' faces since the 70's.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 21, 2013)

Straight-edge people boggle my mind. It's about moderation and responsibility, not cutting yourself off from good times and somewhat healthy experiences. 

Though I do have an exception for people with a history or family history of addiction/abuse >.>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2013)

I was called 'straight edge' by some people in high school, but wasn't part of the punk subculture.


----------



## Tignatious (Jan 21, 2013)

Again, all real punks are dead.


----------



## Zerig (Jan 21, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> That should probably be tagged with NSFW.



You shouldn't be browsing furry forums at work, anyway.

You have a job to do.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 21, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Straight-edge people boggle my mind. It's about moderation and responsibility, not cutting yourself off from good times and somewhat healthy experiences.


Eh. To me it's a matter of taste and practicality as opposed to just ideology.

Affordable alcohol takes like crap and the good-tasting stuff is more expensive than I'm willing to pay. Cannabis gives me a HUGE headache and I won't touch anything else with a standard-issue eleven-foot pole. And I don't feel comfortable screwing someone I don't know/trust.

I don't have the slightest interest in skydiving. Some people do. Some people boggle at how much I like playing paintball (_"paying to end up sore and with welts all over you?!"_). People like different things.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 21, 2013)

I guess I am for the most part as well. I don't really drink. Don't smoke. Don't sleep around. So yep, I guess so.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 21, 2013)

I drink a lot and only smoke occasionally. I wouldn't consider myself a punk. Labels.



> Straight-edge people boggle my mind. It's about moderation and  responsibility, not cutting yourself off from good times and somewhat  healthy experiences.


OMG, I met so many sheltered prudes like that in college. Soooo boring.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 21, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Eh. To me it's a matter of taste and practicality as opposed to just ideology.
> 
> Affordable alcohol takes like crap and the good-tasting stuff is more expensive than I'm willing to pay. Cannabis gives me a HUGE headache and I won't touch anything else with a standard-issue eleven-foot pole. And I don't feel comfortable screwing someone I don't know/trust.
> 
> I don't have the slightest interest in skydiving. Some people do. Some people boggle at how much I like playing paintball (_"paying to end up sore and with welts all over you?!"_). People like different things.



Vodka is stupidly easy to mix, and very affordable. You can get a decent bottle for 15-20 bucks (I drink Svedka), buy store-brand sparkling waters at like .79 cents a pop (they're usually about 1 litre) and mix 30/70 (vodka/water) or so and you're golden. 

I've gotten a mild headache from weed before, but if you're not allergic and smoking decent stuff, it should not be a common thing at all - Though smoking synthetic/fake weed, trash-bag shit, laced, or multiple kinds at once, then yeah it's definitely bound to happen. 

I'm asexual, so I don't screw around either v: but yeah, you could still be missing out on the other two aspects.

Paintball directly involves guaranteed pain, and skydiving does have a certain risk factor - It's hard to compare against things that are otherwise harmless when done correctly and in moderation >.>


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 21, 2013)

Uh, no. I don't like the taste of alcohol itself. Specially vodka. If I wanted to feel my throat burning I'd gargle more razorblades. Even when I did force myself to drink (mostly fruity drinks, which at least get to mask most of the taste of alcohol), it was absolutely _no _fun and I found out I don't need alcohol to talk to people. Simply put, I have more fun sober than drunk/stoned. And I don't like noisy environments or places with lots of people, so I don't go to loud parties where you usually find all three things straight-edge people don't like.

Am I boring? Granted, I wouldn't be your first choice to take to a rave. But give me something to rant about and I'll probably cause a few sides to split (specially if they're drunk or stoned!). I just like wit and wordplay too much to enjoy not caring about either. 

I'm not sure how it is over there, but here people don't go out drinking harmlessly. They go to bars to get hammered.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 21, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Uh, no. I don't like the taste of alcohol itself. Specially vodka. If I wanted to feel my throat burning I'd gargle more razorblades. Even when I did force myself to drink (mostly fruity drinks, which at least get to mask most of the taste of alcohol), it was absolutely _no _fun and I found out I don't need alcohol to talk to people. Simply put, I have more fun sober than drunk/stoned. And I don't like noisy environments or places with lots of people, so I don't go to loud parties where you usually find all three things straight-edge people don't like.
> 
> Am I boring? Granted, I wouldn't be your first choice to take to a rave. But give me something to rant about and I'll probably cause a few sides to split (specially if they're drunk or stoned!). I just like wit and wordplay too much to enjoy not caring about either.
> 
> I'm not sure how it is over there, but here people don't go out drinking harmlessly. They go to bars to get hammered.



Yeah, that's why my whole post talked about *mixing* it. You can get a pretty good buzz going without ever tasting the vodka given the mix I suggested above. I don't do the bar or party scene either, but I guess I enjoy things a lot more when inebriated, especially with just friends at a kickback  People are different that way. 

If you lose your wit and wordplay that much when drunk or high, then you might've done too much 

Not trying to go demand you get shitfaced and high as a kite, buuuut trying to find a good balance could be worth it - Though it's probably not worth the money in general >.>


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 21, 2013)

Everyone is "straight edge" up until they either turn 21 or taste JÃ¤germeister for the first time. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 21, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Not trying to go demand you get shitfaced and high as a kite, buuuut trying to find a good balance could be worth it - Though it's probably not worth the money in general >.>


Thing is, I _tried_. Didn't like it, not doing it again. 

You can't miss out on something you don't enjoy. I have all the fun I need sober, no need to waste the money, brain cells or hepatic capacity on more.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 21, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Straight-edge people boggle my mind. It's about moderation and responsibility, not cutting yourself off from good times and somewhat healthy experiences.


Implying you need drugs, alcohol and promiscuous sex to have a good time...

But I guess everyone has a different opinion on what they think is a "good time".


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 22, 2013)

Pretty much "straight edge" person I've encountered was either too young for drugs / alcohol to be readily available to them, in the first place, or too poor to afford it.

I don't lump people in that simply have a calm disinterest in the substances as being "straight edge," either.
To me, straight edge fuckery is about being a self-righteous, annoying little shit that bitches about how morally superior they are to another person, just because said person enjoys using a substance responsibly.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 22, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Implying you need drugs, alcohol and promiscuous sex to have a good time...
> 
> But I guess everyone has a different opinion on what they think is a "good time".



Oversimplifying and completely missing what I'm directly stating. You can have a good time without inebriation, I did for 20 years, but things can be _better_ with things like weed and alcohol in moderation. Especially the former. Never laughed my ass off harder, enjoyed movies and cartoons more, or tasted such amazing flavours without weed...It's literally some of the direct effects within the chemicals of the brain. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeF6rFN9org 

Alcohol is a different story, being it's a depressant, but it typically involves or somewhat improves socialization when taken in moderation, which provides a better time.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 22, 2013)

slashlife said:


> "straight edge" is a concept that is popular within punk culture that pretty much means you abstain from drugs, alcohol, and promiscuous sex.  i have yet to meet another straight edge fur, and very few punks. are you a punk or straight edge? i am curious to see how many there are here



You're an idiot.  SE has *nothing*to do with punk.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 22, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You're an idiot.  SE has *nothing*to do with punk.



Now that wasn't very kind! When someone has a small flaw within their argument, it is always nice to kindly tell them that they are mistaken in what they've said and explain why they're wrong. You've also forgotten to include evidence to support your objection! Oopsies! It'd be very nice and kind for everyone inside of this thread (especially the person you're objecting too!) if you can elaborate on your objection a bit more, that way we can clear up any confusion that was caused by your clashing point of views.



Thank you very much for your time! ^_^


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 22, 2013)

slashlife said:


> "straight edge" is a concept that is popular within punk culture that pretty much means you abstain from drugs, alcohol, and promiscuous sex.  i have yet to meet another straight edge fur, and very few punks. are you a punk or straight edge? i am curious to see how many there are here



What..... no

WHAT

PEOPLE LIVE LIKE THAT? That sounds like some terrible form of torture


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 22, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Pretty much "straight edge" person I've encountered was either too young for drugs / alcohol to be readily available to them, in the first place, or too poor to afford it.



Ever met a "straight edge" person that has worked hard labor (freight, construction, etc.) for 30+ hours a week? Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 22, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Oversimplifying and completely missing what I'm directly stating. You can have a good time without inebriation, I did for 20 years, but things can be _better_ with things like weed and alcohol in moderation. Especially the former. Never laughed my ass off harder, enjoyed movies and cartoons more, or tasted such amazing flavours without weed...It's literally some of the direct effects within the chemicals of the brain. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeF6rFN9org


I'm happy you can enjoy those things responsibly. Of course, not everybody can or want to do that. And as long as no one gets annoying/harmful about it in either direction, it's all in good fun. Hell, I tend to have a hell of a good time when my friends are drunk or stoned (even if I had to develop a pretty good technique for supporting staggering people). Since I'm invariably sober (and nope, I'm not the designated driver) I tend to get asked all the questions the next day. Oh, the times I laughed my ass off hearing them saying "I did _what_?", "I said _what_?!" and "I was hitting on _who_?!". 

... and then there's my friend who routinely showed up drunk as a skunk at ten in the morning back when I was in university. He usually did that on tuesdays. Dude developed a serious case of cirrhosis and had a minor stroke after a couple years of that. Sigh. Yeah, I have an issue with slippery slopes, I'll freely admit it.



Lastdirewolf said:


> Alcohol is a different story, being it's a depressant, but it typically involves or somewhat improves socialization when taken in moderation, which provides a better time.


And this is an cool little factoid about alcohol. It's a neuronal depressant in the sense that it depresses brain function, and it does it to different parts of the brain depending on the dose. The first part to soak up and slow down? The part responsible for social behavior and judgment, which ironically means the euphoria comes from a "depressant".

And speaking of judgment impairment, here's another line I heard a couple times! "Hold my beer and watch this!", usually followed by a quick pause while I fetched the nearest first aid kit.


----------



## AxM (Jan 22, 2013)

I guess I am. I abstain from drugs and promiscuous activity. I read the wiki page for straight-edge, and I have to admit that I am not that intense though. 
So I guess my straight edginess is in the eye of the beholder : > I'd like to think I am though.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 22, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Everyone is "straight edge" up until they either turn 21 or taste JÃ¤germeister for the first time. Whichever comes first.


hello

still "straight edge" here
mainly becuse i don't want to do that stuff


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 22, 2013)

Alcohol and drugs are for lowlifes!


----------



## Xaerun (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey look people ragging on somebody for being straight edge, that's new and interesting, and what vices others have or do not have is definitely worth going on about.
Also how much does Twilight suck right guys? Hahaha


(Keep the bullshit posts to yourself, gang. Goes for the straightedge folk as well.)


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Now that wasn't very kind! When someone has a small flaw within their argument, it is always nice to kindly tell them that they are mistaken in what they've said and explain why they're wrong. You've also forgotten to include evidence to support your objection! Oopsies! It'd be very nice and kind for everyone inside of this thread (especially the person you're objecting too!) if you can elaborate on your objection a bit more, that way we can clear up any confusion that was caused by your clashing point of views.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your time! ^_^



As much as I think you are broken Toshabi... 
He is right?
Toshabi, are you on crack?


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 22, 2013)

I need to work on bending my edge a bit ):


----------



## BRN (Jan 22, 2013)

But why?

Why is there a culturewhich prides itself on missing out on experiences? Can someone explain that to me; like -- what? Why even would it make sense to not learn, for yourself, why you want to avoid those substances and then actually make an informed decision? Is this some kind of seld-destructive anti-learning experience or are prople these days just so genuinely irreconiciliable with 'thinking for themselves' that they follow a label -- possibly the only label in existence that identifies itself with *not having personal experiences of things it rebukes*? aaaaa


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 22, 2013)

SIX said:


> But why?
> 
> Why is there a culturewhich prides itself on missing out on experiences? Can someone explain that to me; like -- what? Why even would it make sense to not learn, for yourself, why you want to avoid those substances and then actually make an informed decision? Is this some kind of seld-destructive anti-learning experience or are prople these days just so genuinely irreconiciliable with 'thinking for themselves' that they follow a label -- possibly the only label in existence that identifies itself with *not having personal experiences of things it rebukes*? aaaaa


I am pretty sure humanity has always centered itself around the pillars of:
1) Shame in all things enjoyable
2) Trying new things is risk. Risk is bad.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 22, 2013)

SIX said:


> But why?
> 
> Why is there a culturewhich prides itself on missing out on experiences? Can someone explain that to me; like -- what? Why even would it make sense to not learn, for yourself, why you want to avoid those substances and then actually make an informed decision? Is this some kind of seld-destructive anti-learning experience or are prople these days just so genuinely irreconiciliable with 'thinking for themselves' that they follow a label -- possibly the only label in existence that identifies itself with *not having personal experiences of things it rebukes*? aaaaa



But why not? Some people find these "experiences" you mention to be unnecessary in their lives and aren't worth taking a "risk" for. How can you fault these people? Perhaps they have an understanding of themselves to the point where they know they'll take things too far in terms of hard partying, drugs and sex! A lot of problems stem from people taking such experiences to extremes along with having those pleasures get in the way of a professional career or education. 

Unless they're flaunting it in your face (this thread being an exception to this), why would you ever frown upon such a lifestyle, especially when these pleasures aren't essential (and can sometimes lead to trouble) to living life? After all, what's the worst that can happen other than one less drug OD, one less pregnancy/std or one less college drop out? ^_^


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 22, 2013)

SIX said:


> But why?
> 
> Why is there a culturewhich prides itself on missing out on experiences? Can someone explain that to me; like -- what? Why even would it make sense to not learn, for yourself, why you want to avoid those substances and then actually make an informed decision? Is this some kind of seld-destructive anti-learning experience or are prople these days just so genuinely irreconiciliable with 'thinking for themselves' that they follow a label -- possibly the only label in existence that identifies itself with *not having personal experiences of things it rebukes*? aaaaa




I don't think I'd walk around calling myself straight edge as a sort of label or whatever because labels can also have the effect of making someone else feel you're rubbing your preferences in their face. And for me that's all it is, a preference. that said, I've had first had experiences with the things that I don't necessarily partake in, anyway, for the most part. So it's an informed decision. Likewise, some decisions are made based on what I feel would be right for me. But it's my own choice and I live and let live with people whose choices are different from mine. 

For example, I grew up in a family that smoked and I made the choice that smoking wasn't something I personally wanted to do. I don't drink because I don't care to, but I will occasionally have one with friends if I feel like it. I don't sleep around for many reasons though, first and foremost my own personal health as being promiscuous also brings with it certain risks of infection, but also because I personally find it more satisfying to do that with someone i actually have feelings for than just the random fuck. These are just things I know about myself, so it's how I live my life. If you enjoy being promiscuous, more power to you. If you enjoy pot or drinking, whatevs. A few of my friends like to hang at the bar. Sometimes I join them. They don't care if I only have one. I often am the DD anyway, and there's nothing wrong with being in the position to aid a friend who's so drunk they're making trouble for themselves. 

Our lifestyle choices are entirely ours to make, and as long as you aren't rubbing yours in someone else's face or trying to force other people to think feel or believe the way you do about certain things, most of the time, people won't give a fuck if you yourself don't partake. It's people coming across as holier than thou that pisses most people off.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 22, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Ever met a "straight edge" person that has worked hard labor (freight, construction, etc.) for 30+ hours a week? Yeah, me neither.


Hello.

I worked hard labor for an excavation company doing 5 full time days a week, adding up to 40 hours per week. Even more if I had to stay a couple more hours or work on weekends to finish a job up so that it could meet it's deadline.


----------



## burakki (Jan 22, 2013)

I wasn't aware that such a term existed. I'm no punk, but I do stay away from all of these vices.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2013)

burakki said:


> I wasn't aware that such a term existed. I'm no punk, but I do stay away from all of these vices.



I highly doubt it has anything to do it with punk subculture. it sounds like a term These guys would use.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 22, 2013)

As far as Straight Edge goes as a sub-culture, it has direct ties to the Punk scene...I have no idea why people are questioning that. Obviously, some religions have matching terms identical to Straight Edge, but the actual _term_ and ideology within Punk come from:

http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric....Minor-Threat/0904B222E447019D48256C540024FE78

Cheezits, you people ever hear of Google?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> As far as Straight Edge goes as a sub-culture, it has direct ties to the Punk scene...I have no idea why people are questioning that. Obviously, some religions have matching terms identical to Straight Edge, but the actual _term_ and ideology within Punk come from:
> 
> http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric....Minor-Threat/0904B222E447019D48256C540024FE78
> 
> Cheezits, you people ever hear of Google?



Instead of posting lyrics, you could post:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straight_edge

Or the Minor Threat Biography. :V


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 22, 2013)

I like a lot of the punk culture, but definitely am not straight edge. My friend once said, "TA, never trust a man who doesn't drink." When I asked why, he said, "Because they either have no self-control, or they don't know their own limits."

Lemme tell ya, words of a goddamn philosopher right there.

But yeah, I'm game for most stuff. The key is not to go crazy. Party time is for party, and work time is for work, don't get them mixed up and have trustworthy friends and you're good.


----------



## Conker (Jan 22, 2013)

Explain to me how being a "punk" and not doing drugs equate. I don't fucking get it.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jan 22, 2013)

I guess I am by that definition.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 22, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I like a lot of the punk culture, but definitely am not straight edge. My friend once said, "TA, never trust a man who doesn't drink." When I asked why, he said, "Because they either have no self-control, or they don't know their own limits."


Alternatively, they just don't like the taste and can't be bothered to spend the money developing it. :V

Ironically, for all my teetotal disposition, I _love _mixing drinks. My friends say I make a really good caipirinha (and a couple other drinks, if I have a chart). I find the the flavor absolutely vile, of course... but making them is fun! I even managed to get a couple temp jobs as a barman, mostly covering for sick/injured folks. Good gig if you can get it (and if you have good noise-canceling earplugs and is good at lip-reading)!

Sad I never learned how to do the cool tricks the pros pull off.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 22, 2013)

> Alternatively, they just don't like the taste and can't be bothered to spend the money developing it. :V



Whatever you say, man. I hate the taste of alcohol and even I enjoy a caucasian from time to time. I'm not looking for friends in people who don't indulge a bit.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 22, 2013)

McRoz said:


> sxe fu- no, no, no, nope, nuh-uh no way, not even, just... no.
> 
> (absurdly large image here)
> 
> This topic is full of fail.



what are you talking about? Anyways this topic is fine. It's actually less stupid than many past threads. 

Straight edge people can be cool. I've known a few. Just like any other person it only is a problem when others shove their ideas down another person's throat.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 22, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Whatever you say, man. I hate the taste of alcohol and even I enjoy a caucasian from time to time. I'm not looking for friends in people who don't indulge a bit.


Thankfully there is a continent between us so I think we'll both escape this unharmed. So... cheers!


----------



## Taralack (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't drink because I hate the taste of most alchohol (I do like a certain brand of lychee liquor drink though) 
I don't do drugs because well why the fuck would you?
I don't have promiscuous sex but I do have a lot of sex with my bf

So uh.. wtf does that make me? 

Gosh darned labels


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 22, 2013)

This thread makes me laugh.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 22, 2013)

> I don't do drugs because well why the fuck would you?



The same reason people drink, smoke, play video games, drink soda, smoke cigars, paint warhammer figures, or anything else that wastes time and/or is potentially damaging to your health. It's a fun distraction.

That's seriously my favorite argument against drugs on CE. "I don't have a sad pathetic life that I need to prop up with a WEED ADDICTION." Okay, what do you do on a Saturday afternoon typically? "I play about 6 hours of League of Legends."


----------



## Taralack (Jan 22, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> The same reason people drink, smoke, play video games, drink soda, smoke cigars, paint warhammer figures, or anything else that wastes time and/or is potentially damaging to your health. It's a fun distraction.
> 
> That's seriously my favorite argument against drugs on CE. "I don't have a sad pathetic life that I need to prop up with a WEED ADDICTION." Okay, what do you do on a Saturday afternoon typically? "I play about 6 hours of League of Legends."



That's fair enough, but I, personally, just never saw the appeal. Plus, I think weed stinks. 

I have other escapist avenues, drawing and gaming are but two of them.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 22, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> That's fair enough, but I, personally, just never saw the appeal. Plus, I think weed stinks.
> 
> I have other escapist avenues, drawing and gaming are but two of them.




Good on you, Toraneko! ^_^


----------



## Mentova (Jan 22, 2013)

I feel like I've reached a point in my life where I cannot function without alcohol in my system. So no, I am not straight edge. :V


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 22, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> That's fair enough, but I, personally, just never saw the appeal. Plus, I think weed stinks.
> 
> I have other escapist avenues, drawing and gaming are but two of them.



Yeah, smoking weed's a trashy habit. That's what's kinda held me back from fighting for this whole legalize weed thing. Yeah, great, legalize it, but I'm not gonna campaign that hard for it because then we'd just have people swapping their cancer sticks (which already smell awful) for an even more foul-smelling and pervasive drug. People on acid don't cover the entire coffee table with bongs and eat all your food. You don't stink up an entire room with narcotics (generally speaking).


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jan 23, 2013)

slashlife said:


> "straight edge" is a concept that is popular within punk culture that pretty much means you abstain from ...alcohol



Fuck that shit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 23, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Yeah, smoking weed's a trashy habit. That's what's kinda held me back from fighting for this whole legalize weed thing. Yeah, great, legalize it, but I'm not gonna campaign that hard for it because then we'd just have people swapping their cancer sticks (which already smell awful) for an even more foul-smelling and pervasive drug. People on acid don't cover the entire coffee table with bongs and eat all your food. You don't stink up an entire room with narcotics (generally speaking).


No, smoking meth is a trashy habit.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 23, 2013)

What it boils down to is that a fair few straightedge people will go on about how they do not partake in any drugs or addictive substances while ignorant of what they already partake in their lives.

While I'm certain there will be someone who does not partake in this, I'd like to remind everyone that Caffeine is a psychotropic drug.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Yeah, smoking weed's a trashy habit. That's what's kinda held me back from fighting for this whole legalize weed thing. Yeah, great, legalize it, but I'm not gonna campaign that hard for it because then we'd just have people swapping their cancer sticks (which already smell awful) for an even more foul-smelling and pervasive drug. People on acid don't cover the entire coffee table with bongs and eat all your food. You don't stink up an entire room with narcotics (generally speaking).


More foul-smelling unless they use better methods. And no, people on acid don't cover the entire coffee table with bongs. They'll just flip their shit randomly and try to kill you because you're warping into some tentacle-monster that wants to suck their brains. When they're not high they'll just steal from you.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 23, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> What it boils down to is that a fair few straightedge people will go on about how they do not partake in any drugs or addictive substances while ignorant of what they already partake in their lives.


Of course, a fair few people who drink alcohol or smoke weed talk down to people who don't because they're "missing out on sooo much stuff!". The annoyance goes both ways.



Rilvor said:


> While I'm certain there will be someone who does not partake in this, I'd like to remind everyone that Caffeine is a psychotropic drug.


Hello! o/

Of course, you'd be hard-pressed to make the argument that caffeine consumption has nearly the same potential to cause immediate or long-term damage as alcohol, or most illegal drugs. You very rarely hear tales of someone who chugged down eighteen espressos and then beat their significant other to death with a packet of creamer either.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 23, 2013)

Not to mention how groups of straight edge cum bubbles go around kicking the shit out of people they see smoking or drinking.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 23, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Of course, a fair few people who drink alcohol or smoke weed talk down to people who don't because they're "missing out on sooo much stuff!". The annoyance goes both ways.
> 
> Hello! o/
> 
> Of course, you'd be hard-pressed to make the argument that caffeine consumption has nearly the same potential to cause immediate or long-term damage as alcohol, or most illegal drugs. You very rarely hear tales of someone who chugged down eighteen espressos and then beat their significant other to death with a packet of creamer either.




But it can cause problems to heart and blood pressure, as well as risks of "Dependency".




d.batty said:


> Not to mention how groups of straight edge cum bubbles go around kicking the shit out of people they see smoking or drinking.




You mean the Militant "Straight-edge" folks?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 23, 2013)

The 'hardcore' ones, yes.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> No, smoking meth is a trashy habit.



Well he already said he doesn't do that, but I agree.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> The 'hardcore' ones, yes.



It's only because they care about you and your health! D.Batty you're a wonderful person! People want to see you live a long and healthy life! ^_^


Where I come from, we call it the tough love! Every tootsie pop has a soft caramel center after all! ^_^


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 23, 2013)

100% straight-edge and plan to remain that way. I'm relatively averse to alcohol and drugs.

Am I a punk, though, no. Just straight-edge.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 23, 2013)

All these lame-os. What do you do at parties, check your text messages and talk about your midterms?


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 23, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> But it can cause problems to heart and blood pressure, as well as risks of "Dependency".


Certainly. But it's still a matter of degree. Responsible consumption of coffee is less likely to cause health or social issues than similarly responsible consumption of recreational drugs. His point was that caffeine is a psychoactive drug and he's right there, but you can't compare the degree it affects when compared to alcohol or cannabis.

Still, I don't think most straight edge folks (including the punks) even consider abstaining from _all _addictions by principle. I mean, _sugar _is addictive. It seems to me the concept started as a counter to the occasional but very visible consequences of substance abuse and promiscuity seen among youth circles. Yes, most people drink responsibly enough not to get into trouble, and most one-night stands don't earn you anything more annoying than an awkward early morning (or maybe crabs). But the few situations that do go awry tend to have serious consequences. Someone who is tired of that (and who possibly faced a few of those consequences in the past due to a lack of control, responsibility or just sheer bad luck) might just give them up altogether. It's their choice and chances are they are happy with it (and it shouldn't be shocking that people can be perfectly happy without drinking, smoking or sleeping around). Other people who already lean towards moderation or abstinence would see that there is already a crowd that embraces something they are for and take up the label as well.

Others (like me) do it for personal reasons and don't join any groups or subcultures for it. Mostly because yes, some straight-edge people can be sanctimonious and obnoxious like any other crowd. Also, I don't like punk music. 
But I don't drink alcohol because I don't like the taste or the sensations it provides. I don't use drugs because besides having a family history of drug abuse, the very few I tried left me more confused and annoyed (and with splitting headaches) than ecstatic of exhilarated. Maybe I just don't have the right mindset for drugs, I don't know. I don't sleep with anyone I'm not in a relationship with because that's what I feel comfortable with.

Those are all personal reasons and it's _really _annoying when people imply I'm somehow inferior or inadequate because of those choices or that I should be unable to enjoy life without those things. Do you know what I do at parties? I chat with people (and I've met quite a few interesting people like that), I enjoy the music and I watch the drunk/stoned people doing their thing, and that's enough amusement for me.


----------



## BRN (Jan 23, 2013)

I continue to utterly *not understand* the concept of being proud of not making decisions based on personal experiences

Like, I'm literally trying my best, but it makes about as much sense as being proud of where you were born. 



I can understand being proud of 'not having experimented' - maybe? But I can't understand being proud of 'being certain that you never will because of <???> justification'.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 23, 2013)

That's cool, I'm sure your life and conversation is way more interesting than your block of dry text lets on. I'm sure you're the life of the box social. I bet you're trustworthy and know your limits too.

You just can't prove it.


----------



## BRN (Jan 23, 2013)

it doesn't make sense to be proud of not doing something, auughhhh


----------



## BRN (Jan 23, 2013)

guys, I haven't worn an upside-down wooden dining chair by taping it to my top-hat

i shall call it straight-chair and rub it in yo' faces


----------



## BRN (Jan 23, 2013)

_auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggggggggggggh_


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 23, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> That's cool, I'm sure your life and conversation is way more interesting than your block of dry text lets on. I'm sure you're the life of the box social. I bet you're trustworthy and know your limits too.
> 
> You just can't prove it.


Do I need to prove anything? Last I checked, we'll likely never meet so you should be safe from my boring, sane, sober life and my utter lack of "and then I took her to the bathroom and banged her brains out while high as a kite" stories. Don't worry, we'll both survive this. 



SIX said:


> it doesn't make sense to be proud of not doing something, auughhhh


Well, I'm certainly very proud of having never murdered anyone even if I really felt like it on occasion! That ought to count for something! :V


----------



## BRN (Jan 23, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Do I need to prove anything? Last I checked, we'll likely never meet so you should be safe from my boring, sane, sober life and my utter lack of "and then I took her to the bathroom and banged her brains out while high as a kite" stories. Don't worry, we'll both survive this.



and that's _fine_ it's _absolutely fine_ that you've never done alchohol and it's _fine_ that you have no predilection towards trying it and it's also _fine_ that someone could not persuade you into trying it because of that personal predilection

but

how can you label that? it's personal predilection

aughghughugh


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 23, 2013)

SIX said:


> and that's _fine_ it's _absolutely fine_ that you've never done alchohol and it's _fine_ that you have no predilection towards trying it and it's also _fine_ that someone could not persuade you into trying it because of that personal predilection
> 
> but
> 
> ...


Not sure you've read what I wrote. I did do alcohol. Didn't much like the taste, even after I forced myself to get drunk.

But more to your point... so it can only be a label if it's some sort of personal sacrifice? So someone who doesn't drink because they don't like it can't call themselves teetotal because they aren't missing out on anything? I don't get it.

Besides, why are you focusing on that? Straight-edge is a label. People who don't drink, don't use drugs, don't screw around, etc., take it up. There is no governmental regulatory agency that hands you Straight-edgedness certificates, just as there is none for Furries, Nerds or whatever.

But fine. If you're so annoyed by that, let me rephrase it. I'm not straight-edge. I just don't drink, don't smoke, don't do drugs and don't sleep with people I'm not in a relationship with. What's the label for that?

Oh, right. I'm boring.


----------



## BRN (Jan 23, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Not sure you've read what I wrote. I did do alcohol. Didn't much like the taste, even after I forced myself to get drunk.
> 
> But more to your point... so it can only be a label if it's some sort of personal sacrifice? So someone who doesn't drink because they don't like it can't call themselves teetotal because they aren't missing out on anything? I don't get it.
> 
> ...



I'm not even bothered/upset/frustrated with the existence of a conflicting idealogy to mine - like, I'm not that kind of person.

What's really really really getting to me as a person is that I literally can't think of any functional or behavioural difference between someone who identifies as straight-edge about substances, and someone who doesn't care at all (and therefore wouldn't say yes, having no reason to do so).

If your idealogy is functionally exactly the same as apathy then _what_ is it, you know? And that question literally hurts my head.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 23, 2013)

I wouldn't say it's apathy when there is so much peer pressure, specially during your teen years and early adult life. I've met quite a few people who have admitted not to like the taste of beer, but drinking because that's what everybody does. I've had people put beer in front of me and pretty much threaten to punch me if I didn't chug it down, because they couldn't _understand _why someone wouldn't like to drink. I didn't hang out with those particular jackasses very long, of course.

 And it's also not apathy to be against something but decide not to be an ass about it. Let others do whatever they want as long as it doesn't harm others.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 23, 2013)

I hate beer, but when people are getting their beer on I usually take a bottle and nurse it all night, because in small amounts it's tolerable. Is that peer pressure? Maybe, but my friends don't force it down my throat like idiots. I prefer to call it "not looking like a dweeb". As for drugs, for every dude trying to pass you a joint there's like 20 people bleating that you shouldn't do them if for no other reason the ludicrous legal implications. Doing drugs isn't "cool" per se, there's lots of people who do drugs who are downright losers because they never do jack with their lives. And don't even get me started on junkies. They are however interesting in moderation and can turn a lame party into a tolerable party, or a good party into an awesome party. Or a boring afternoon into an adventure.

You know, kinda like video games.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 23, 2013)

"not looking like a dweeb"? Well, so much for it not being peer pressure. 

But I digress. Again, I'm glad you're having fun your way. It would be a terribly boring world if everybody did the exact same things to relax or find excitement. If that's what floats your boat then godspeed, buddy! I'll be over here, sober and just as happy.


----------



## Conker (Jan 23, 2013)

My brother is straight edge, at least by the definition of "doesn't drink or do drugs" but he doesn't label himself that. He's opposed to losing control, so he doesn't want to touch any substance that could fuck his mind up a bit. I'm the exact opposite and make sure to get good and hammered every Friday before playing Halo. 

I've made him do a few shots with me though. He likes the taste of some alcohol, he just doens't like the effect.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 23, 2013)

Conker said:


> My brother is straight edge, at least by the definition of "doesn't drink or do drugs" but he doesn't label himself that. He's opposed to losing control, so he doesn't want to touch any substance that could fuck his mind up a bit. I'm the exact opposite and make sure to get good and hammered every Friday before playing Halo.
> 
> I've made him do a few shots with me though. He likes the taste of some alcohol, he just doens't like the effect.



Q.E.D.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 23, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Doing drugs isn't "cool" per se, there's lots of people who do drugs who are downright losers because they never do jack with their lives. And don't even get me started on junkies. They are however interesting in moderation and can turn a lame party into a tolerable party, or a good party into an awesome party. Or a boring afternoon into an adventure.


So true! I've had some pretty excellent lazy afternoons with weed. I initially smoked weed because I was curious. My friends did it all the time and I was like "I'm going to try something new." And it's pretty cool. I don't buy it because I'm unemployed, but when friends have some I'll partake. I don'tunderstand why people are so against alcohol and at least weed. Whatever.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not big on weed, it's not my kinda drug like I said, but I will say that I have never paid for weed in my life and still manage to encounter far more opportunities to smoke it than I need. I've yet to meet a stoner who won't let someone take a hit.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 23, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I'm not big on weed, it's not my kinda drug like I said, but I will say that I have never paid for weed in my life and still manage to encounter far more opportunities to smoke it than I need. I've yet to meet a stoner who won't let someone take a hit.



That is still all rather surprising, because your avatar and sig would lead me to think you're a pretty big pothead


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 23, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That is still all rather surprising, because your avatar and sig would lead me to think you're a pretty big pothead




It led me to believe that TeenageAngst was a clown! ^_^


----------



## Corto (Jan 23, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I like a lot of the punk culture, but definitely am not straight edge. My friend once said, "TA, never trust a man who doesn't drink." When I asked why, he said, "Because they either have no self-control, or they don't know their own limits."
> 
> Lemme tell ya, words of a goddamn philosopher right there.
> 
> But yeah, I'm game for most stuff. The key is not to go crazy. Party time is for party, and work time is for work, don't get them mixed up and have trustworthy friends and you're good.



Same here, I try most shit that's put in front of me. A friend of mine said something similar, never trust a man without an addiction, and never trust a man with more than 3 addictions. Similar "mottos" have surrounded most of my life, so I guess it holds true to some extent. 

But besides that, I've got lots of respect for the Straight Edge folk, as long as they don't go overboard and become a nuisance (like the hardcores someone mentioned). It's the same philosophy I have regarding vegetarians. The fact that I learned about the Straight Edge movement while reading up on Henry Rollins certainly didn't hurt my opinion of them.

Also, as a sidenote, while to certain degree it may be acceptable, please keep in mind when discussing drug use/abuse and personal stories that the forum frowns on illegal activities, and confessing to them is a bannable offense, so tread carefully.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 23, 2013)

Corto said:


> Same here, I try most shit that's put in front of me. A friend of mine said something similar, never trust a man without an addiction, and never trust a man with more than 3 addictions. Similar "mottos" have surrounded most of my life, so I guess it holds true to some extent.
> 
> But besides that, I've got lots of respect for the Straight Edge folk, as long as they don't go overboard and become a nuisance (like the hardcores someone mentioned). It's the same philosophy I have regarding vegetarians. The fact that I learned about the Straight Edge movement while reading up on Henry Rollins certainly didn't hurt my opinion of them.
> 
> Also, as a sidenote, while to certain degree it may be acceptable, please keep in mind when discussing drug use/abuse and personal stories that the forum frowns on illegal activities, and confessing to them is a bannable offense, so tread carefully.


Well it's a good thing I didn't talk about a certain green substance that helped me emencely through chemotherapy.


----------



## Conker (Jan 23, 2013)

Corto said:


> Same here, I try most shit that's put in front of me. A friend of mine said something similar, never trust a man without an addiction, and never trust a man with more than 3 addictions. Similar "mottos" have surrounded most of my life, so I guess it holds true to some extent.


I've always sided with Mark Twain, "Those without vices have no virtues"


----------



## Corto (Jan 23, 2013)

Twain was very fond of carpenters.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 23, 2013)

I try to be careful in how I word my opinions, Corto. I haven't stated I've done anything illegal.

Also, I understand why straight-edge started. It was a rational response to the then-ubiquitous use of drugs and excessive drinking at punk shows. Pretty much everyone who was involved in the punk scene back then was fucked up. The straight-edgers started beating the shit out of those kinds of people as a way of fighting back. They weren't against the sex so far as I know, though they were somewhat against the violence. Didn't stop them from being punks to other punks who were users though. Point is though that this has been toned down over time, and somehow the whiny emo crowd caught onto the straight-edge thing after grunge rockers changed party drugs from anti-social street behavior into an "I want to kill myself" meaningless self-indulgence. Then we had this straight-edge-lite that believes in what they do but don't go smacking cancer sticks outta people's mouths. Those are the schmucks I can't stand, the ones who stand there and condescendingly look down on their friends from some perceived moral highground, but don't have the balls to actually confront anyone about invading their space.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 24, 2013)

SIX said:


> I continue to utterly *not understand* the concept of being proud of not making decisions based on personal experiences
> 
> Like, I'm literally trying my best, but it makes about as much sense as being proud of where you were born.
> 
> ...




This is a good example of how declaring that you're proud of something can come across as rubbing it in to someone else. Being proud of not smoking pot for example could be seen by others as implying that people that do smoke pot should feel ashamed. Even if it wasn't what you intended. 

I look at it this way: Staying true to yourself can bring with it certain confidence. I guess you could call that being proud of yourself. I personally find that I feel much better knowing I did what felt right to me, and did not do what did not feel right to me...than sacrifice my own integrity for the sake of someone else's opinion.


These "never trust a man" sayings....I wonder how many decent friendships people pass over by taking these sayings too literally. I interpret them more along the lines of don't trust a man who can't let his hair down once in a while, and don't trust a man who's got no self control. The beer analogy is more like a metaphor than to be taken literally, in my view. It's a shame if someone decides not to be friends with someone over a choice of drink...but at the same time, I'm not going to lay awake at night fretting over the idea that someone I don't know won't be friends with me over my drinking habits. More power to them and their life choices, if they can't respect mine then I am free to not care what they think of me, and live my life as I choose to.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 24, 2013)

It's not *just* drinking. If someone doesn't drink but they smoke weed, fine. Or if they do neither of those but they smoke, okay (although I hate smokers).

It's the people that don't do anything that requires self control and responsibility to enjoy properly that I won't bother with. They have nothing interesting to add and they're unreliable.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 24, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> It's the people that don't do anything that requires self control and responsibility to enjoy properly that I won't bother with. They have nothing interesting to add and they're unreliable.




Perhaps nothing interesting to you, I've met many people who do none of the above and are decent, interesting people. As for unreliable...I don't see the correlation between smoking or drinking a substance equating to reliability...


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 24, 2013)

They're an unknown element. You have no way to gauge how they'll act under stress or when things go bad. You learn so much about a man's real personality when he's drunk. Also, how they manage their habits also tells you who they are as a person. Does someone excuse themselves from work to take smoke breaks, or do they wait until lunch hour or when they're off the clock? Does someone show up to work drunk/hung over, or do they tell you about the party on Monday stone sober?


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 24, 2013)

I suppose we should all take up gambling, then. That's an activity that requires self-control and responsibility.

And no, you don't see a man's real personality when he's drunk. You see a chemically altered version of their personality, the degree of the alteration varying according to the individual and the dose applied. You could make an argument that alcohol breaks down one's inhibitions and allows suppressed elements of their personality to come through... but then you miss the point that those inhibitions are _part of their personality_. I know a guy who is absolutely cool under pressure. He's an emergency worker, he has to be good at that. But give him a couple beers and he panics and starts crying if you so much tell him the waiter is taking a bit too long to show up with the bill.

Sober, he walks into burning buildings to save people. Drunk, he can't even consider the possibility. Some people are the other way around. Alcohol is not a truth serum, don't treat it like it is.

Now come on, what is actual the difference between the guy who went to the party, had a few beers, enjoyed himself and showed up sober at work on Monday, and the guy who went to the same party, had a few sodas, enjoyed himself and showed up sober at work on Monday? You're arguing on hypothetical grounds that if the second guy did drink he'd turn into some sort of party animal and murder someone. That is not how it works. A perceived absence of evidence of this all-important "self-control and responsibility" _does not_ imply evidence of absence. The teetotal guy might be a free climber, and activity that requires much more self-control, responsibility and stress resistance than drinking. Don't dismiss them just because they don't share the same vice as you do.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 24, 2013)

ok holtzmann


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 24, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> ok holtzmann




I see where you're both coming from. People's lowered inhibitions can sometimes reveal how they really feel inside themselves but don't show it normally. So basically what you're saying is that using holtmann's fireman example above...if you saw this man break down and panic while drunk you'd have reservations about trusting this man under pressure, regardless of how cool under pressure he is when sober. The fact that he's capable of breaking down like that once the inhibitions are lowered shows you a slice of who he "really" is, so to speak. I see where you're coming from and I understand why you'd value having a gauge like that.

On the other hand, Holtmann also makes a good point that while it's true that there may be some truth to what a person says while drunk, some people are affected by alcohol in a way that is not consistent with their true feelings...such as the example of someone going for the ugliest girl at the bar and thinking she's the most gorgeous thing he's ever seen. The "truth" in this is that he's horny, but it's unlikely that he actually finds her beautiful but wouldn't say so when sober. But everyone's different, maybe he does! I personally think it's an unreliable gauge because it reveals some truths but distorts others, you see. I also agree with the climbing analogy...especially if that person climbs alone. 

In the end you're free to judge however you please, it really is your choice so it doesn't matter whether we disagree, but I just wonder how many potential friends might be passed over in a similar fashion simply by choosing not to indulge in something. but maybe it doesn't matter. If someone won't be friends with me over what I don't do...I haven't really lost anything.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 24, 2013)

My philosophy regarding drug use:

Getting super-drunk/stoned/whatever is an expensive waste of time and dignity. Getting buzzed helps some people open up, can make things more interesting.


----------



## nonconformist (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, I've never used drugs or alcohol or had any kind of sex, but it doesn't necessarily make me a goody-goody because I'm 14.


----------



## shteev (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't plan on drinking or using drugs because I'd rather not become a lesser form of myself. Sex won't enfeeble me, but I'm probably gonna refrain from that, too.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 26, 2013)

shteev said:


> Don't plan on drinking or using drugs because I'd rather not become a lesser form of myself. Sex won't enfeeble me, but I'm probably gonna refrain from that, too.



By looking down on others for their vices as lesser forms in any way, you've already become a lesser form of yourself through your heartless and ignorant judgement. That kind of behavior is not the path to a better person.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yeah, cuz gargling razorblades is the equivalent of drinking vodka 

Edit-Stupid Itouch lying to me


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 26, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> By looking down on others for their vices as lesser forms in any way, you've already become a lesser form of yourself through your heartless and ignorant judgement. That kind of behavior is not the path to a better person.


Hang on, who are you to judge his judgment? If he thinks alcohol will harm him or turn him into something he doesn't want to be, it's his right. It seems to me you're assuming he discriminates against other people, which is not what he said. And if you're saying that because you think judgment without action means something anyway, then you're talking about thoughtcrime. You're being just as condescending as he was.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, quite a discussion going on in here. :|

Personally I don't do drugs and whatnot, simply because they don't interest me. Like SIX said, not really something to be *proud* of, but nothing to be ashamed of either, I think. As long as whatever you're doing doesn't harm other people, I'm okay with it for the most part. I admit I do bug my friends who smoke cigarettes, but only if they've already admitted they want to quit. If they're perfectly happy, I leave them be and stand upwind.

I've tried sips of alcohol, but I dislike the taste, even when mixed with sweet things like soda. Then it just tastes like cough medicine. My opinion is if it doesn't taste good, and you don't absolutely need it, why drink it? Just let other people enjoy it if they like.

As for drugs, I've only had one friend who I think smoked marijuana. One day he came up to me and another friend smelling like a skunk and acting pretty strange. I could tell my friend didn't want to interact with him much, mostly because of the smell. So in my experience drugs don't make things fun, they make things awkward...

I don't really bother people about their drinking and such. If anything my friends and family who *do* drink come bother *me*, not the other way around.

But I will admit... I really am boring sometimes. But if I need things to "augment" my personality to be fun, then why bother? I can't be drunk all the time! :\


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Jan 26, 2013)

I went Straight Edge for a while for personal reasons, but it didn't last. Nowaways I'm not a particularly hard drinker, but I'll still throw back the occasional beer or two. And just as an aside, most people here saying "I don't need alcohol because blah blah blah" come off like the kind of boring motherfuckers that alcohol was invented for. Not only _do_ they need it to have a good time, but they probably wouldn't know how to even_ while_ drunk.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 26, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Hang on, who are you to judge his judgment? If he thinks alcohol will harm him or turn him into something he doesn't want to be, it's his right. It seems to me you're assuming he discriminates against other people, which is not what he said. And if you're saying that because you think judgment without action means something anyway, then you're talking about thoughtcrime. You're being just as condescending as he was.


He's insinuating that those that partake in alcohol or drugs are less of people. Rilvor was calling him out for basically being an elitist prick. Just like we'd call out racists or sexists for being elitist pricks. Yes, we can and will judge a jerk's mentality. Not say "it's okay to have that" because it's NOT.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> He's insinuating that those that partake in alcohol or drugs are less of people. Rilvor was calling him out for basically being an elitist prick. Just like we'd call out racists or sexists for being elitist pricks. Yes, we can and will judge a jerk's mentality. Not say "it's okay to have that" because it's NOT.


In a way heavy drunks and drug addicts are not who they would have been had they always been sober.
I'm pretty sure that's what he meant.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> He's insinuating that those that partake in alcohol or drugs are less of people. Rilvor was calling him out for basically being an elitist prick. Just like we'd call out racists or sexists for being elitist pricks. Yes, we can and will judge a jerk's mentality. Not say "it's okay to have that" because it's NOT.


He said "I'd rather not become a lesser form of myself". Seems to me he was talking about what he believes will happen to _him_, because he believes drugs and alcohol are harmful. Had he said "people who drink or use drugs are not as fulfilled as human beings", then you'd have a point here. Simply going by "insinuations" isn't going to help.

Mind you, people in this thread have argued fairly directly that "people who don't drink or use drugs are inferior" (paraphrasing, of course), which is just as annoying to people who don't drink as what you believe he insinuated.

And yes, people have a right to whatever thoughts their wicked and depraved minds may come up with, as long as they are restricted to the field of ideas and not acted upon (even verbally). Besides, criticizing people for drinking or using drugs is criticizing a _choice_. Being racist, sexist or homophobic is not. There is a huge difference, and elitism has very little to do with that. It's much more about prejudice.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to agree with Holtz on this one. I think that was just either a misunderstanding on Rilvor's part or poor wording from Shteev.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 26, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> He said "I'd rather not become a lesser form of myself". Seems to me he was talking about what he believes will happen to _him_, because he believes drugs and alcohol are harmful. Had he said "people who drink or use drugs are not as fulfilled as human beings", then you'd have a point here. Simply going by "insinuations" isn't going to help.
> 
> Mind you, people in this thread have argued fairly directly that "people who don't drink or use drugs are inferior" (paraphrasing, of course), which is just as annoying to people who don't drink as what you believe he insinuated.
> 
> And yes, people have a right to whatever thoughts their wicked and depraved minds may come up with, as long as they are restricted to the field of ideas and not acted upon (even verbally). Besides, criticizing people for drinking or using drugs is criticizing a _choice_. Being racist, sexist or homophobic is not. There is a huge difference, and elitism has very little to do with that. It's much more about prejudice.



  The "I'm better than you" mentality perpetuates prejudice so saying the two are not connected is laughable at best. He is no different from everyone else so saying "it'll be a lesser form of me" can be attributed to anyone else, unless he's allergic or something but given that he hadn't said anything on that I do not think so.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like I'm straight-edged then, albeit, not really a punk. Only drugs I have is meds like vitamins, my parents once put vodka or something in my drink once but it sunk to the bottom so I didn't even drink that, probably as I noticed the drink was beginning to taste strange towards the bottom  I think I might be sort of asexual, at least for now, never really gone into that side of life so meh.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> The "I'm better than you" mentality perpetuates prejudice so saying the two are not connected is laughable at best. He is no different from everyone else so saying "it'll be a lesser form of me" can be attributed to anyone else, unless he's allergic or something but given that he hadn't said anything on that I do not think so.


The "I'm better than you" mentality goes both ways. If he thinks he's better than you for not drinking, it's his opinion. If someone who drinks thinks they're better because they're "exercising their self-control", it's also their opinion. Both are annoying, but just because we disagree with them doesn't mean they aren't allowed to think those things. But keep on reading.

I've given up on trying to feel superior about not drinking ages ago. I used to be pretty stuck-up about it, but now I don't mind my friends getting drunk while I'm around, and they appreciate having someone who can help out when they do occasionally exceed their limits. But people saying stuff like _"most people here saying "I don't need alcohol because blah blah blah"  come off like the kind of boring motherfuckers that alcohol was invented  for. Not only do they need it to have a good time, but they probably wouldn't know how to even _while _drunk"_ still annoy me to no end. Fine, I'm boring. Yay. It's by _choice_. Either respect it or kindly fuck off, because this argument can go around and around until we're all blue in the face and dying of thirst.

Yeah, I'm proud I don't drink. Not because I feel superior, but because it means I didn't bow to the peer pressure all through college. I didn't want to drink, I didn't like drinking, and so I didn't drink and I still went through college with a healthy social life and a remarkably small record in terms of waking up besides someone I didn't want to (happened only once!). Because really, I don't think college is about "responsible" drinking anywhere in the world.

(Now... am I proud to be part of the Teetotal Master Race? Oh, yeah. Totally. :V)

Again, it's all down to choice. I _choose _not to drink. You _choose _to drink. Neither of us is more right than the other, we both have our reasons. People on _either _side feeling superior for their choices is a natural development. Now, people being sanctimonious and/or berating others that do(n't) drink are jackasses who are not doing anyone any favors.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 26, 2013)

Holtzmann do you masturbate or are you not cheating on your future wife with your right hand?


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Jan 26, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Leftard bullshit



No offense, dude, and I know this isn't my place as a newbie and all, but there's being diplomatic and then there's defending people just to defend people. Shteev is the one in the wrong here; at the very least they could've worded that statement in a less twatty way, so it wouldn't be taken as an implied insult. It's not violating anyone's free speech to defend yourself, so stop trying to be liked and grow a fucking set.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 26, 2013)

TheMaskedBandit said:


> No offense, dude, and I know this isn't my place as a newbie and all, but there's being diplomatic and then there's defending people just to defend people. Shteev is the one in the wrong here; at the very least they could've worded that statement in a less twatty way, so it wouldn't be taken as an implied insult. It's not violating anyone's free speech to defend yourself, so stop trying to be liked and grow a fucking set.


Who's throwing the insults now eh? Personal attacks are not very nice.

To be honest most things can be interpreted as insults, even things that may be meant as compliments. Also it's your opinion that you think that Holtz/Shteev is in the wrong, and no one is going to silence your opinion so stop doing it to other people please. Things such as these are subjective, there is no "right" or "wrong" way. If Holtz/Shteev is proud to not drink then let him be fucking proud, he isn't right or wrong for doing so. It's like me saying you're wrong for likeing a certain type of food that I don't like, for example.


----------



## Trybal Wolf (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes I would be one of those. Straight edge, and Christian.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 26, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Who's throwing the insults now eh? Personal attacks are not very nice.
> 
> To be honest most things can be interpreted as insults, even things that may be meant as compliments. Also it's your opinion that you think that Holtz/Shteev is in the wrong, and no one is going to silence your opinion so stop doing it to other people please. Things such as these are subjective, there is no "right" or "wrong" way. If Holtz/Shteev is proud to not drink then let him be fucking proud, he isn't right or wrong for doing so. It's like me saying you're wrong for likeing a certain type of food that I don't like, for example.



Oh fuck it, we all know that's what the vegans are thinking.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 26, 2013)

Trybal Wolf said:


> Yes I would be one of those. Straight edge, and Christian.


Uh oh


----------



## TheMaskedBandit (Jan 27, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Who's throwing the insults now eh? Personal attacks are not very nice.
> 
> To be honest most things can be interpreted as insults, even things that may be meant as compliments. Also it's your opinion that you think that Holtz/Shteev is in the wrong, and no one is going to silence your opinion so stop doing it to other people please. Things such as these are subjective, there is no "right" or "wrong" way. If Holtz/Shteev is proud to not drink then let him be fucking proud, he isn't right or wrong for doing so. It's like me saying you're wrong for likeing a certain type of food that I don't like, for example.



I said "implied." My insults were blatant. If you can use flimsy moral loopholes, so can I. And actually, there _are_ wrong opinions. White supremacy is a wrong opinion. The idea that women are inherently inferior to men is a wrong opinion. God causing natural disasters to punish America for teh gheys!!!11! is a wrong fucking opinion. So you can't trot out that "Everyone is right" bullshit when it's blatantly false.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess I am "straight edge", maybe your hanging around the wrong people? Lots of "straight edge" individuals here it seems..


----------



## Golden (Jan 27, 2013)

Huh... I never knew punk and strait edge was connected. I'm not strait edge, but I do like some punk music.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 27, 2013)

We all already know hopeless drunks and drug addicts are lesser beings, why are we even discussing?
colon vee


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Not because I feel superior, but because it means *I didn't bow to the peer pressure all through college.*



This is the kind of wording that is digging at people. 

Now you're implying that in this situation, people were peer-pressured in college to drink. 

What you could've said:
"I'm proud of myself for not drinking my way through college, I knew some of those around me that did, but we all enjoyed each others company, drunk or not, and they respected that I didn't want to drink, so all was well" 

Or something like that.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 27, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> I guess I am "straight edge", maybe your  hanging around the wrong people? Lots of "straight edge" individuals  here it seems..


Frankly, I'm surprised at the amount of "straight edge" people here! For  a second I thought I was the only oddball who didn't like alcohol. (Well, my friends think it's weird.)  Nice to know I'm not the only one, I didn't even know there was a term  for people like that.



Lastdirewolf said:


> This is the kind of wording that is digging at people.
> 
> Now you're implying that in this situation, people were peer-pressured in college to drink.
> 
> ...



I think they just meant that they, _personally_, were  peer-pressured, and didn't give in to what everyone else wanted them to  do. Although I can see how that wording can be taken as a general sort  of statement. I guess we won't know exactly what Holtzmann meant until  they come back though.


Also, one guy I know at college apparently almost always has alcohol in him (or so he claims). He's pretty fun to be around. I don't care that he drinks, and he doesn't care that I don't. I wish more of my friends were like that, instead of looking at me like I just told them I'm from another planet and then trying to "convert" me.



I'm a bit surprised that there's so much negativity on this thread. I wonder, that if there was a thread supporting drinking and such, if people would be arguing there just as much as on here... Hmm.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 27, 2013)

Like I said, I miss when straight edge kids were hardcore. I can respect a man who yanks a cigarette out of someone's mouth for polluting his air. These whiners are a dime a dozen and just as cheap.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 27, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Holtzmann do you masturbate or are you not cheating on your future wife with your right hand?


Shame on you, buddy. I'm left handed. :V



TheMaskedBandit said:


> No offense, dude, and I know this isn't  my place as a newbie and all, but there's being diplomatic and then  there's defending people just to defend people. Shteev is the one in the  wrong here; at the very least they could've worded that statement in a  less twatty way, so it wouldn't be taken as an implied insult. It's not  violating anyone's free speech to defend yourself, so stop trying to be  liked and grow a fucking set.


And here is supreme proof you didn't read what I wrote. Well, as if condensing my entire post into "leftist bullshit" (which seems to be shorthand for "anything I disagree with" for some people) wasn't enough. Well, let me try again, in bold letters, and as directly as I can:

*Drinking or not is a personal choice which has to be respected. You can stand on either side of it and be right, but berating or annoying other people over it makes you an asshole regardless of whether you drink or not. And as you can see in this thread, both sides have their assholes.* Some straight-edge folks are annoying as hell, and I stay away from them. Some people who drink can't seem to accept or even understand the fact that I don't like to drink. *If you want to criticize one side for being sanctimonious, preachy and annoying, criticize both because they are both doing it.*

Or are folks going to start criticizing me for not liking liver with onions? Personal choice, folks. It's a matter of taste, and that stuff is not up for debate.




TheMaskedBandit said:


> I said "implied." My insults were  blatant. If you can use flimsy moral loopholes, so can I. And actually,  there _are_ wrong opinions. White supremacy is a wrong opinion.  The idea that women are inherently inferior to men is a wrong opinion.  God causing natural disasters to punish America for teh gheys!!!11! is a  wrong fucking opinion. So you can't trot out that "Everyone is right"  bullshit when it's blatantly false.


And again, point missed. Kindly read the last part:
_
And yes, people have a right to whatever thoughts their wicked and  depraved minds may come up with, as long as they are restricted to the  field of ideas and not acted upon (even verbally). Besides,* criticizing  people for drinking or using drugs is criticizing a *_*choice*_*.* *Being  racist, sexist or homophobic is not.* There is a huge difference, and  elitism has very little to do with that. It's much more about prejudice._

And no, I don't give a damn about what people are thinking unless they're doing something about it. Everybody has some prejudice lurking in the back of their minds (even if just against a fandom they don't like). That's where discipline and rationalism is important, to keep those biases and prejudices in check. Sadly, discipline and rationalism are two things a lot of people seem to lose track of once they hit the internet.




Lastdirewolf said:


> Now you're implying that in this situation, people were peer-pressured in college to drink.
> 
> What you could've said:
> "I'm proud of myself for not drinking my way through college, I knew  some of those around me that did, but we all enjoyed each others  company, drunk or not, and they respected that I didn't want to drink,  so all was well"
> ...


Umbra.exe below you got it right, but let me say it myself.

No, I couldn't have said that, because_ that is not what happened_.

I suppose people who already drink don't get that sort of pressure. I had people actively trying to bully me into drinking. I've even mentioned an anecdote earlier on, where a guy put a beer in front of me and threatened to punch me if I didn't drink. People have tried to spike my soda or my tea, just "for lulz", a couple times. I've spent hours at parties being annoyed by people repeatedly asking me why I don't drink (which incidentally ruined a few makeout sessions). Outdoor barbecue events were _always _filled with people with five or six beers inside them shoving Heinekens into my hands and saying "come on, dude! Everybody drinks!". All I wanted to do there was to enjoy my steak and my hotdogs. It got to the point I started telling people I was allergic to alcohol, which was about the _only _way to get them to give me a break.

Maybe it's a regional thing. But in this country there is _serious _peer pressure towards drinking. Given I stood up to my choice even through all that pressure, annoyance and occasional physical harm, I feel I have the right to be proud of it. I don't criticize anyone for drinking (unless they end up drinking so much they ruin their health or get others in trouble), and so I'd really hope people don't criticize me for not drinking. If you ask me, I'll say I don't like the taste, I don't like the effects and I don't think it's healthy. But I don't look down on people who drink. It's their life, it's their choices, and I don't care what they do as long as they accept the consequences of said choices and _leave me and my choices alone_.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2013)

The lot of you are mixing up "straight edge" and "not drinking".
There is a huge difference between the 2.  But I will stop here because I don't want to risk getting another infraction.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 27, 2013)

TheMaskedBandit said:


> I said "implied." My insults were blatant. If you can use flimsy moral loopholes, so can I. And actually, there _are_ wrong opinions. White supremacy is a wrong opinion. The idea that women are inherently inferior to men is a wrong opinion. God causing natural disasters to punish America for teh gheys!!!11! is a wrong fucking opinion. So you can't trot out that "Everyone is right" bullshit when it's blatantly false.


I don't want to get into a religious debate here but there's evidence to prove those things didn't happen, so you _can_ say they're wrong. Being proud not to drink however, hasn't been proven to be right or wrong. It may be your opinion that he's wrong, but that doesn't _actually make_ his point false.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to agree with Holtz on this one. I think that was just either a misunderstanding on Rilvor's part or poor wording from Shteev.


There is no misunderstanding. I know exactly what was said. There is however a failure to draw the appropriate conclusion that comes from such a statement, which I have pointed out.


Holtzmann said:


> He said "I'd rather not become a lesser form of myself". Seems to me he was talking about what he believes will happen to _him_, because he believes drugs and alcohol are harmful. Had he said "people who drink or use drugs are not as fulfilled as human beings", then you'd have a point here. Simply going by "insinuations" isn't going to help.


Except that it's more than an insinuation. Sheev is not a special snowflake amongst drinkers or potential drinkers. If he believes it should be avoided because it'll lower him to some sort of lesser form, the only way you can reach that conclusion is by deciding that alcohol brings people to a lesser form(Which is not necessarily true). Ergo, by having this ignorant belief he has the preconceived notion that anyone around him drinking are "lesser forms" while he himself is not. As I said, this is not the kind of assertions of a better person. It's the kind of assertions of an ignorant man, or at the very least assertions made by one who has not revised his words to make certain what he means is clear in a medium where you have all the time in the world.


----------



## slashlife (Jan 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm so straight-edge I wear safety gear and a helmet when I go outside.



that would probably be more classified as having some sort of mental abnormality, more than anything


----------



## slashlife (Jan 27, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Straight-edge people boggle my mind. It's about moderation and responsibility, not cutting yourself off from good times and somewhat healthy experiences.
> 
> Though I do have an exception for people with a history or family history of addiction/abuse >.>



it's all personal preference.

we have fun without alcohol. i just choose not to do said things because of my beliefs and certain medical conditions. i can drink, but too much could put me in a hospital, and i don't do drugs, though i'm all for legalizing pot and stuff, i don't mind if others drink, or do anything that i don't do.


----------



## slashlife (Jan 27, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I was called 'straight edge' by some people in high school, but wasn't part of the punk subculture.



you don't have to be a punk to be straight edge. its just a popular thin among us, but there are many non punk ones too.


----------



## slashlife (Jan 27, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Everyone is "straight edge" up until they either turn 21 or taste JÃ¤germeister for the first time. Whichever comes first.



hey, toby morse (h2o) is 40 something, and has been straight edge his whole life


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2013)

slashlife said:


> it's all personal preference.
> 
> we have fun without alcohol. i just choose not to do said things because of my beliefs and certain medical conditions. i can drink, but too much could put me in a hospital, and i don't do drugs, though i'm all for legalizing pot and stuff, i don't mind if others drink, or do anything that i don't do.



Yeah, you're kind-of in that exclusionary track, but I do see some of your point. 

Though there's also this notion that people that drink can't understand how people have fun without it. It's a stupid notion, because guess what - We were all there.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 27, 2013)

slashlife is so straight edge, you could smoke in his car and he'd probably clean the ashtray out for you.


----------



## slashlife (Jan 27, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Pretty much "straight edge" person I've encountered was either too young for drugs / alcohol to be readily available to them, in the first place, or too poor to afford it.
> 
> I don't lump people in that simply have a calm disinterest in the substances as being "straight edge," either.
> To me, straight edge fuckery is about being a self-righteous, annoying little shit that bitches about how morally superior they are to another person, just because said person enjoys using a substance responsibly.



that statement actually has some truth to it!

the people who are self righteous whiny little bitches are actually kind of hated among us. they whine when other people smoke and drink, when a real sxe person wouldn't give two shits if somebody was. some of my best friends drink, and i have no problem with it.

i totally understand you're statement though, because about 90% of people who claim to be sxe are really just doing it so they can feel good about themselves, and go around acting like they are like the supreme race or something, and trust me I HATE THOSE PPL.


----------



## slashlife (Jan 27, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You're an idiot.  SE has *nothing*to do with punk.



you are actually an idiot, because the whole thing started with minor threat, a hardcore punk band.


----------



## slashlife (Jan 27, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> As far as Straight Edge goes as a sub-culture, it has direct ties to the Punk scene...I have no idea why people are questioning that. Obviously, some religions have matching terms identical to Straight Edge, but the actual _term_ and ideology within Punk come from:
> 
> http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric....Minor-Threat/0904B222E447019D48256C540024FE78
> 
> ...



lulz, at last somebody finally knows how to freaking google something


----------



## slashlife (Jan 27, 2013)

Conker said:


> Explain to me how being a "punk" and not doing drugs equate. I don't fucking get it.



lulz, pretty much, punks are either straight edge, or meth junkies. (though there are those in the middle)


----------



## slashlife (Jan 27, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Not to mention how groups of straight edge cum bubbles go around kicking the shit out of people they see smoking or drinking.



actually those are people we call whiny little bitches. real sxe people have no problem when others smoke weed, drink ect.

most of us actually hate the whiny little bitches, because they are just plain annoying


----------



## powderhound (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess you could put me into this category as it's being discussed in the context of this thread. However I wouldn't say I identify with the formal subculture. As for the peer pressure thing, I look at it as: it's your life you can do what you want with it. If you don't give your friend grief for gunning a line of coke then he shouldn't give you any for abstaining. If he does, he's not your friend. A lot of my friends who are big mountain skiers rely on coke to get up the nerve to send a huge line. They party hard, I drive everybody home, so being a square kind of works out. However I recently lost one of my buddies to an overdose and I will always wonder if I'd given him flack when I saw things were starting to get out of hand if he'd be around today. Brilliant guy, amazing athlete. Sad deal, but he lived and died on his own terms and I can respect that.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 27, 2013)

slashxlyfex4xlyfe for the love of god please consolidate your posts.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 28, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> slashxlyfex4xlyfe for the love of god please consolidate your posts.


He's right. *Slashlife*, to the right of the "Reply with quote" button, there should be a quote bubble with a "+" next to it. This is the multiquote button. you can use it to queue up multiple quotes to reply to all in one post.


----------



## slashlife (Jan 28, 2013)

sry im new to this site and not really sure how everything works


----------



## slashlife (Jan 28, 2013)

Zerig said:


> I think you want to be posting on these forums.
> 
> EDIT: Xaerun is a party-pooper, so now this post doesn't make sense.



i just barfed...


----------



## Symlus (Jan 28, 2013)

The multi-posting is strong with this one.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 28, 2013)

slashlife said:


> you are actually an idiot, because the whole thing started with minor threat, a hardcore punk band.


Minor threat isn't a hardcore punk band, they like to think they are but they are pussies compared to real hardcore punk.

Hardcore punk is bands like Flipper, The Germs, Doom, Total Chaos, RKL, and The Exploited.  Minor Threat is just, ew.




slashlife said:


> lulz, pretty much, punks are either straight edge, or meth junkies. (though there are those in the middle)


Haha, you know nothing of the punk culture, do you?

And knock it off with the multi posts.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2013)

It seems to me that the only people who identify as "straightedge" are those under the drinking age anyway. 

wooo. you dont get sex or do illegal drugs! yay! You dont do sex because no-one has offered it to you, and you dont do illegal drugs because no-one has offered it to you!


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 29, 2013)

Zrcalo said:


> It seems to me that the only people who identify as "straightedge" are those under the drinking age anyway.
> 
> wooo. you dont get sex or do illegal drugs! yay! You dont do sex because no-one has offered it to you, and you dont do illegal drugs because no-one has offered it to you!



While this may be true for some, I can't agree that it applies in a general sense. Speaking for myself, I've been offered drugs quite a bit. I usually thank them for offering but "nah, not really my thing."

As long as I'm not a preachy dick about it or try to imply that it shouldnt be their thing either, things are usually cool. I think this applies to most things. As long as you are polite and respectful about it, you don't have to partake in anything that's offered. Regardless of where you come from, it's still (at least at the subconscious level) considered slightly rude when someone offers you something and you refuse it, so be thoughtful when you turn it down so that you don't come across as condescending or judgemental. People will usually respect this unless they have some sort of...need for validation that depends on you doing what they do or some stuff like that. That's where peer pressure comes in.

As for sex...refusing to sleep around cos you don't want to catch a disease is pretty common too. If you look down on someone else for their promiscuity, just keep it yourself, don't partake, and do what feels right to you. I've dodged a bullet a couple times this way, actually. I was at this party once and this girl was very aggressively hitting on me, but i was in a relationship so I was merely polite but didn't react to the flirting. She eventually moved on to someone else who she proceeded to give herpes to. In other cases where I wasn't in a relationship, if a girl came on strong it'd give me pause and even more caution than a friendly conversation gradually progressing into something more. In 100% of these cases where something seemed off, I've been grateful that I followed my instincts, as friends of mine who didn't usually wound up sticking it in crazy. I've learned to be careful, and that's to my own benefit. If careful doesn't benefit someone else though, well, hey, live your life the way you want to. These are just my experiences and what feels right to me. Besides, if I know a person's mind before their body it honestly makes the sex even better.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 29, 2013)

I guess I'm pretty straight edge, But I don't mind a drink every now and then. Just not get myself drunk enough to need a ride home in an ambulance or police car.

I do stay away from Cigarettes of any kind and most drugs.

I don't sleep around, I'm a one person dingo.


----------



## slashlife (Jan 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Minor threat isn't a hardcore punk band, they like to think they are but they are pussies compared to real hardcore punk.
> 
> Hardcore punk is bands like Flipper, The Germs, Doom, Total Chaos, RKL, and The Exploited.  Minor Threat is just, ew.
> 
> ...



first off, talk to ppl at a hardcore show. i guarentee 9/10 will consider minor threat hardcore punk. what you say is hardcore punk is, but just because you don't like a band doesn't make it not of the genre that almost everybody else says it is. and even if it weren't a hardcore band, you still were being totally retarded by saying that straight edge is not affiliated with punk.

the meth statement was actually a joke, becuase when people think of punk they either think of straight edge ppl, or meth addicts. i am totally aware that- in actuality- this is not the case, i was simply making a joke, because that is what people stereotype punks as

but all that aside, if you don't like this thread, or the ppl on it, then just stop coming here, you don't have to come on here just to whine and complain about other ppl. i honestly don't see why you feel the need to fight with everyone on here. stop acting like a child


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 29, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> While this may be true for some, I can't agree that it applies in a general sense. Speaking for myself, I've been offered drugs quite a bit. I usually thank them for offering but "nah, not really my thing."



Once again, I have a hard time understanding why people lump all "drugs" together when they say they don't do drugs. There's the "not really a drug" drugs like weed, cigarettes, and mushrooms, and then there's the "will destroy you from the inside-out" drugs like PCP, crack, cheap scotch, and inhaling various household chemicals on a regular basis. Then there's everything in between. Once again, do you use caffeine for a pick-me-up? Do you rely on aspirin or ibuprofen for headaches? At what point do you draw the line for putting things in your body?



> As long as I'm not a preachy dick about it or try to imply that it shouldnt be their thing either, things are usually cool. I think this applies to most things. As long as you are polite and respectful about it, you don't have to partake in anything that's offered. Regardless of where you come from, it's still (at least at the subconscious level) considered slightly rude when someone offers you something and you refuse it, so be thoughtful when you turn it down so that you don't come across as condescending or judgemental. People will usually respect this unless they have some sort of...need for validation that depends on you doing what they do or some stuff like that. That's where peer pressure comes in.



Reminds me of what Greg Graffin did back when he was with the California scene. He refused to use illegal drugs but helped his friends with their bad habits. Him talking about helping his friends shoot up was pretty powerful, *that's* not being judgmental.



> As for sex...refusing to sleep around cos you don't want to catch a disease is pretty common too. If you look down on someone else for their promiscuity, just keep it yourself, don't partake, and do what feels right to you. I've dodged a bullet a couple times this way, actually. I was at this party once and this girl was very aggressively hitting on me, but i was in a relationship so I was merely polite but didn't react to the flirting. She eventually moved on to someone else who she proceeded to give herpes to. In other cases where I wasn't in a relationship, if a girl came on strong it'd give me pause and even more caution than a friendly conversation gradually progressing into something more. In 100% of these cases where something seemed off, I've been grateful that I followed my instincts, as friends of mine who didn't usually wound up sticking it in crazy. I've learned to be careful, and that's to my own benefit. If careful doesn't benefit someone else though, well, hey, live your life the way you want to. These are just my experiences and what feels right to me. Besides, if I know a person's mind before their body it honestly makes the sex even better.  Just my opinion.



Or you could wear a raincoat.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 29, 2013)

slashlife said:


> first off, talk to ppl at a hardcore show. i guarentee 9/10 will consider minor threat hardcore punk.



Wouldn't that be like going to see Iron Maiden and asking people about Bring Me the Horizon or someshit?

Even though they both fit into the same blanket term, the band, style, music, shows, and fans are still different as shit.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2013)

slashlife said:


> first off, talk to ppl at a hardcore show. i guarentee 9/10 will consider minor threat hardcore punk. what you say is hardcore punk is, but just because you don't like a band doesn't make it not of the genre that almost everybody else says it is. and even if it weren't a hardcore band, you still were being totally retarded by saying that straight edge is not affiliated with punk.



I think "hard core" is a subjective term when it comes to music.

Anyways, Straight Edge can be easily mistaken to be more affiliated with Christian Youth organizations than punk so the line can easily be divided. If someone mentioned Minor Threat, it may decrease the likelihood of skepticism.

The idea itself is a nice concept, especially promoting it to a younger audience during that decade when people had the impression that "all bands do drugs, so we can do it too"...or sommat. 



Gibby said:


> Wouldn't that be like going to see Iron Maiden and asking people about Bring Me the Horizon or someshit?
> 
> Even though they both fit into the same blanket term, the band, style, music, shows, and fans are still different as shit.



Or saying Eminiem is hardcore rap. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 29, 2013)

slashlife said:


> first off, talk to ppl at a hardcore show. i guarentee 9/10 will consider minor threat hardcore punk. what you say is hardcore punk is, but just because you don't like a band doesn't make it not of the genre that almost everybody else says it is. and even if it weren't a hardcore band, you still were being totally retarded by saying that straight edge is not affiliated with punk.
> 
> the meth statement was actually a joke, becuase when people think of punk they either think of straight edge ppl, or meth addicts. i am totally aware that- in actuality- this is not the case, i was simply making a joke, because that is what people stereotype punks as
> 
> but all that aside, if you don't like this thread, or the ppl on it, then just stop coming here, you don't have to come on here just to whine and complain about other ppl. i honestly don't see why you feel the need to fight with everyone on here. stop acting like a child


Lol excuse me all knowing.

When most people think of punk they think multicolored Mohawks and leather jacket.  Who the hell assumes punks as being tweakers and straight edge right of the bat?  

I grew up in the punk era.  I know these things.  I was at punk shows while you were probably still shitting your diapers.  And I'm not fighting with everyone here, just you and your unintelligible nonsense.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Lol excuse me all knowing.
> 
> When most people think of punk they think multicolored Mohawks and leather jacket.  *Who the hell assumes punks as being tweakers and straight edge right of the bat?  *


White people.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't really know anything about punk, but what exactly is it -about-?

I thought I heard that it was more about being as true to yourself as possible and knowing exactly what you want. And some anarchy.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 29, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Once again, I have a hard time understanding why people lump all "drugs" together when they say they don't do drugs. There's the "not really a drug" drugs like weed, cigarettes, and mushrooms, and then there's the "will destroy you from the inside-out" drugs like PCP, crack, cheap scotch, and inhaling various household chemicals on a regular basis. Then there's everything in between. Once again, do you use caffeine for a pick-me-up? Do you rely on aspirin or ibuprofen for headaches? At what point do you draw the line for putting things in your body?



A debate over semantics actually misses the point of what I said, which was that whatever my friends are into, that's fine, but if I choose not to partake, I can do so without being a dick about it or making them feel like I somehow think I'm better than them for not partaking. Sure, I have caffeine like most people, but I think it was clear in my post that the kind of drugs I was talking about were above and beyond things like caffeine and energy drinks. Mostly illegal drugs, I suppose, but it really doesn't matter. What i do is up to me, what you do is up to you. 



> Or you could wear a raincoat.



Condoms don't block everything. But again, its just my choice.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't even know why I'm discussing this. In terms of people who affect my day to day life by looking down on me from poorly conceived moral high grounds, Christians, vegans, southerners, rich people, X rights activists, the Welsh, and CE all interfere more than straight edge people.

Then again I get into this shit on CE a lot because their straight edge crowd is as large as they are obnoxious, so if I lump the two together, it constitutes a significantly larger infringement in my life.

And of course I could roll Christians in there too, since both straight edge people and CE have significant overlaps with annoying as hell religious types. So I guess maybe the straight edge crowd *does* affect me more than I think.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 29, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> White people.


Damn whities.

Wait...

Yeah


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 30, 2013)

Zrcalo said:


> It seems to me that the only people who identify as "straightedge" are those under the drinking age anyway.
> 
> wooo. you dont get sex or do illegal drugs! yay! You dont do sex because no-one has offered it to you, and you dont do illegal drugs because no-one has offered it to you!



I've been offered sex once (well, twice, but in the same day by the same person), and alcohol multiple times. People have offered me cigarettes, but nothing illegal.
I just politely turn them down and say I'm not interested. (Except they keep bothering me... Maybe I should be rude instead...)

I admit I am (one year) under the drinking age here, but I've had sips of alcohol, and I simply don't like the taste. So once I reach drinking age, I probably will still stay away from alcohol. More for everyone else then, I guess.

And yes, I do realize I'm boring.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 30, 2013)

You know, I was reading some of the less rational criticism in this  thread and realized that two can play the generalization game. Let's  see...

_It seems to me that the only people who drink, sleep  around or do drugs are those whose lives are so empty they cannot enjoy  them without chemical crutches or emotionally empty sex._

*No,  I do not believe in that. Do not hold me to that statement, it was an  example. May your beard become entangled in the gears of a  transcontinental bus and may you catch STDs from a male welder if you do  take it seriously*. Just keep on reading.

If a  straight-edge person (or just a plain sober dude who abstains from  casual sex without identifying as straight-edge) made that statement  everybody would be all up in arms about it. Why is that sober people get  to be generalized and criticized in harsh terms like that but when it's  the other way around it's wrong?

I understand there are some  pretty damn holier-than-thou straight-edge (or plain sober  yaddayadda...) folks out there who won't leave you alone, but those need  to be packed into a huge cannon with all the obnoxious folks on the  other side of the fence (the guys who annoy/put others in trouble  because they can't control themselves) and then fired into the sun.  Responding to bile with more bile only leaves everybody's mouths sour.

When  you start criticizing people simply because their tastes, choices and  preferences don't line up with yours (regardless of whether you drink/screw/get stoned or not), it's kind of a dick move.

As for the  folks who go "oh, I don't trust anyone without vices"... I certainly  hope they realize there are a _lot _more "vices" out there besides sex, drugs  and booze. Maybe it's just a matter of said vices being more visible,  who knows?




Umbra.Exe said:


> And yes, I do realize I'm boring.


Brothers in boredom! o/

Something being boring or not is a personal thing, though. Most spectator sports are incredibly boring to me, for example. I cannot fathom _why _anyone would spend 90 minutes chugging down beers and watching 23 guys chasing a ball around a huge empty field (soccer is the national sport here, so yeah). I love playing OpenTTD and the SimCity games, while some of my friends think it's like watching paint dry.

As long as you have fun with what you choose to do, you're fine. Sheesh, again with the whole "personal choices" thing. It's like a theme! :V


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm drunk right now, and you know what I hate about drinking? When you reach your limit and still have a glass half full of delicious staring at you. I could easily finish this off over the next half hour, but it's past bed time and I don't feel like a hangover. But it's so delicious... bah. I hate wasting something so lovely as a perfectly mixed drink but it's that or throwing up on the bus like a bum. Such is the price of responsibility, something someone who eschews indulgence wouldn't understand. Oh well, I'm warm and happy, and that's what I mixed this stuff to accomplish in the first place.

I was going for something more profound than this but that's all I got really.


----------



## Ssela (Jan 30, 2013)

Um, I guess I'm straight edge?  I don't drink as I dislike the taste of most alcohol, I've never tried drugs, and never had the desire to... and, well, I've been with my husband 15 years and love him as much, if not more, as I did the day I married him. There's no other man I'd want to be with.

It's not out of any sort of moral high ground, I have nothing against those who drink or do drugs (though, I wouldn't want anyone doing drugs around me, and never put myself in a position where it could happen) I just don't like them for myself.

I like being in control of myself as much as possible, the thought of being so much as tipsy makes me highly uncomfortable, nevermind what drugs might do to me.

Anyhow, was just testing my avatar out and thought this would be as good a place as any to contribute.  Night folks =)

PS - I'm not into punk, but I do appreciate a number of ska and new wave 80's bands =)

PPS - Hopefully my avatar isn't too awful, still working on it.  Inkscape is a helluva program.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 30, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I'm drunk right now, and you know what I hate about drinking? When you reach your limit and still have a glass half full of delicious staring at you. I could easily finish this off over the next half hour, but it's past bed time and I don't feel like a hangover. But it's so delicious... bah. I hate wasting something so lovely as a perfectly mixed drink but it's that or throwing up on the bus like a bum. Such is the price of responsibility, something someone who eschews indulgence wouldn't understand. Oh well, I'm warm and happy, and that's what I mixed this stuff to accomplish in the first place.


Glad you're having fun, sad you had to abandon part of your drink. As for me, I made some noodles to feel warm and happy yesterday (mostly because the rain caught me halfway home). It worked. Strangely, the world lives on, indifferent to our differences. =P


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 30, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I'm drunk right now, and you know what I hate about drinking? When you reach your limit and still have a glass half full of delicious staring at you. I could easily finish this off over the next half hour, but it's past bed time and I don't feel like a hangover. But it's so delicious... bah. I hate wasting something so lovely as a perfectly mixed drink but it's that or throwing up on the bus like a bum. Such is the price of responsibility, something someone who eschews indulgence wouldn't understand. Oh well, I'm warm and happy, and that's what I mixed this stuff to accomplish in the first place.
> 
> I was going for something more profound than this but that's all I got really.




TA, do you realize that a post like this is exactly the same thing as what you hate the straight edge people doing? You hate it when people different from yourself make judgements based on your preferences and then try to make it seem like somehow they're better than you for their choice. *But you are doing the same thing here*. By implying that people who don't drink much or at all don't understand personal responsibility, you're essentially saying that someone isn't worth respecting unless they're like you. Is casting judgement only OK if the person agrees with your point of view? 

I am glad that you take pride in knowing your limits, knowing you have self control in that way. That's no joke, I'm glad that it helps you. Everyone else has their own methods of judging their own self control and whatever works for a person is no less valid than what works for you. You don't have to do the same thing as someone else to achieve similar results.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 30, 2013)

Come on, Fox. He admitted to being drunk while writing that. Cut him some slack and indulge him, you know how drunk people get. :V


----------



## slashlife (Jan 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Lol excuse me all knowing.
> 
> When most people think of punk they think multicolored Mohawks and leather jacket.  Who the hell assumes punks as being tweakers and straight edge right of the bat?
> 
> I grew up in the punk era.  I know these things.  I was at punk shows while you were probably still shitting your diapers.  And I'm not fighting with everyone here, just you and your unintelligible nonsense.



woah, look at you. you are the biggest most important person in the world, everybody cares what the fuck you have to say. you are such an important person, totally not like those people who try to start flame wars with ppl on the internet for no reason exept boredom. no, you are totally an intelectual person, who respects other people.

fucking listen to you're self talk.

but nevermind the fact that you are a self righteous moron.

 all petty technicalities aside, you are kind of being a dick, and yes, you are fighting with everyone, since every single one of you're posts have been saying something negative twords somebody else (or something they've said). as i said before, calm the fuck down, realize that you obviously feel the need to post things just to critisize others for no reason, and nobody gives two shits about what you have to say, because all that you are doing is whining about other people.

if you don't like the people on this thread, don't post here. nobody is forcing you to. i don't see why you feel the need to comment negatively on everything somebody has to say. if you are getting pissed at me or something, flinging insults about shit that really isn't all that important isn't going to help that. get off you're computer, and do something other than sit here, and just fucking annoy everybody . if you haven't noticed, we don't care what you have to say, and the only reason i respond to you're posts is so i can get you to stop posting negative shit here.

(exept for this one) all of my posts to you have been calmly defending myself at the insults you throw at me. where yours have been verbally attacking me, and other people, so you are kind of being a dick.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 30, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> TA, do you realize that a post like this is exactly the same thing as what you hate the straight edge people doing? You hate it when people different from yourself make judgements based on your preferences and then try to make it seem like somehow they're better than you for their choice. *But you are doing the same thing here*. By implying that people who don't drink much or at all don't understand personal responsibility, you're essentially saying that someone isn't worth respecting unless they're like you. Is casting judgement only OK if the person agrees with your point of view?



I said I hate people who smugly sit there judging people without doing anything about it. If you're straight edge and you don't like people drinking around you, tell them to take a powder, and if they don't, smash their bottles. If someone lights up next to you tell them to put it out, and if they don't, put it out for them. People have a right to do what they want to themselves on their own, but when it starts interfering with what others are doing you need to put them in their place. I have way more respect for the original hardline straightedge crowd.



> I am glad that you take pride in knowing your limits, knowing you have self control in that way. That's no joke, I'm glad that it helps you. Everyone else has their own methods of judging their own self control and whatever works for a person is no less valid than what works for you. You don't have to do the same thing as someone else to achieve similar results.



'cept you do. I can't say I'm a good athlete and be like, "Well, I don't actually play any sports, it's just not my thing. I don't mind if other people do though, and I'm still in good shape, know my physical strengths, and have good coordination." It just doesn't work.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 30, 2013)

slashlife said:


> you are the biggest most important person in the world, everybody cares what the fuck you have to say. you are such an important person, totally not like those people who try to start flame wars with ppl on the internet for no reason exept boredom. no, you are totally an intelectual person, who respects other people.



I agree! C: this should go in batty's sig


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 30, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I said I hate people who smugly sit there judging people without doing anything about it. *If you're straight edge and you don't like people drinking around you, tell them to take a powder, and if they don't, smash their bottles. If someone lights up next to you tell them to put it out, and if they don't, put it out for them.* People have a right to do what they want to themselves on their own, but when it starts interfering with what others are doing you need to put them in their place. I have way more respect for the original hardline straightedge crowd.


Alright. You're either just plain trolling or you have _no _concept of basic social interaction. Either way, you're hopeless.

I deeply dislike people using toothpicks in public. Clearly, I should punch their teeth in so they won't do it again. I don't like babies crying in the subway, so I should probably start practicing my dropkicks. It's all so clear now! :V


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 30, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> 'cept you do. I can't say I'm a good athlete and be like, "Well, I don't actually play any sports, it's just not my thing. I don't mind if other people do though, and I'm still in good shape, know my physical strengths, and have good coordination." It just doesn't work.



I can't agree. You can be in good shape and have good coordination without being an athlete. Yes, it does require some taking care of your body, but you don't have to be a marathon runner to be considered healthy and fit. 

We're just going to have to agree to disagree on this one, I think. We clearly see the world differently.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 30, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Alright. You're either just plain trolling or you have _no _concept of basic social interaction. Either way, you're hopeless.
> 
> I deeply dislike people using toothpicks in public. Clearly, I should punch their teeth in so they won't do it again. I don't like babies crying in the subway, so I should probably start practicing my dropkicks. It's all so clear now! :V



Hey, I'm not the one adopting the moniker of straight edge. If you wear the title, you gotta live the lifestyle. Otherwise you're just a boring, self-righteous, inexperienced wolfshirt.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 30, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Hey, I'm not the one adopting the moniker of straight edge. If you wear the title, you gotta live the lifestyle. Otherwise you're just a boring, self-righteous, inexperienced wolfshirt.


Go argue semantics with Ayn Rand in Hell and stop being pedantic.

You know very well the term has been used through this thread as more than just "sober with a bad attitude", if anything just because "sober, refusing casual sex" is not a snappy term like "straight edge". And if not disrespecting people that do things I don't enjoy but who otherwise don't bother me makes me boring, I don't want to be exciting. I don't have a masochistic taste for trouble or a superman complex, thank you very much.

EDIT: I give up, of course. And I'm very thankful we'll never meet face to face. You seem like a _deeply _unpleasant person personally.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 30, 2013)

Words have specific meanings. You don't toast an Italian hoagie regardless of what's on it, you don't call a Honda Civic a sports car regardless of how much house siding is superglued to the fenders, and you don't call a generic nice guy with no vices straight edge. Straight edge implies violence and abuse against users. I don't condone this, but I respect it, because at least they're being true to the ethos and you know exactly where they stand. The wishy-washy kind of abstinent boring people are just that. I don't have any respect for them because they don't actually do anything, they don't have a leg to stand on. It's like respecting a person who never watches TV and rarely uses a computer, they just sit around and read all day because they find nothing of value in the other two. They're the smug kind of boring asshole you can't stand to be around because they're as in-tune with the culture as the unwashed otaku who sits in the student lounge playing Persona 4.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 31, 2013)

So if a person would rather spend their time reading literature, which, by the way, has been around far longer than TV or the internet....they're a smug boring asshole? Sure, they may not be interested in being plugged into what's popular these days, but the friends I've met that find great value in a good book are some of the most interesting, well rounded, deep and intellectual people I've ever met. Oh well. Believe how you want. I personally am grateful for my circle of friends from different walks of life, gives me unique perspectives on things, and I find it highly enriching.

Good day to you, sir.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 31, 2013)

How is it the three of you have managed to talk in a circle for the last two pages?

TA is very frustrating to argue with, you should already understand this by now.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 31, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> How is it the three of you have managed to talk in a circle for the last two pages?
> 
> TA is very frustrating to argue with, you should already understand this by now.


I should have known better, really. That username should have been a dead giveaway. Still, one mistake I won't be making again.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 31, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> I should have known better, really. That username should have been a dead giveaway. Still, one mistake I won't be making again.



The username should be a dead giveaway for everyone on this entire forum. Me making these arguments is akin to someone with the username Carlton showing up every week and getting into rambling arguments over stupid stuff his cousin Will does.


----------



## WolfsFang (Jan 31, 2013)

Can someone be almost straight edge? I dont like to drink (very rare and even then i only drink like one beer) and I rarely do the squeaky bed. Though i do smoke the herb (bongs are the best, two stage is the best iv used) at least once every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 31, 2013)

I think that's just called being normal.


----------



## WolfsFang (Jan 31, 2013)

yay its normal to smoke pot


----------



## Aetius (Jan 31, 2013)

WolfsFang said:


> yay its normal to smoke pot



Certainly a felony.


----------



## Ssela (Jan 31, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Certainly a felony.



Not in some states.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 31, 2013)

slashlife said:


> woah, look at you. you are the biggest most important person in the world, everybody cares what the fuck you have to say. you are such an important person, totally not like those people who try to start flame wars with ppl on the internet for no reason exept boredom. no, you are totally an intelectual person, who respects other people.
> 
> fucking listen to you're self talk.
> 
> ...


Intellectual has 2 L's.
Wanna fight?


----------



## Corto (Jan 31, 2013)

Wanna shut up before I lock this?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 31, 2013)

Go ahead and lock it. This thread has been garbage since page 1.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 31, 2013)

Alright, I think we've seen enough childish bickering already. 



Yes OP, there are apparently straight edge furs in this fandom.


Thread locked. (If only I could)


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 31, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Alright, I think we've seen enough childish bickering already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah my brain was confused just then.... I thought you actually were Corto but you only have his avi.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 31, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Woah my brain was confused just then.... I thought you actually were Corto but you only have his avi.



I've been blessed with the power to strip an av and signature from whoever I please. That's why Corto's posts look so barren.


Regardless, let's get back on topic and let's stray away from these petty insults that d.batty so perfectly demonstrated just now, lest this thread get locked.


----------



## Azure (Jan 31, 2013)

straight edge people are by and large reactionary shitheads who listened to minor threat, have been abused by people who used drugs or fuck random strangers, or haven't participated in any of that awesome stuff and just wanted a label to slap on their person to make themselves interesting. That's all it is, a reaction to something, or a label. And being proud of something you've never done or emotionally kneejerked about is stupid. Having a feeling of superiority about not having done something means you have zero knowledge of what it means to do it. So don't knock it til you try it, and if you haven't, shut the fuck up about why you haven't done it.

And for the record, REAL punk is dead, minor threat sucks, and nobody under the age of 30 will ever know what punk was, regardless of how many metal studs you can bedazzle onto your jacket and how high you spike your hair, or how little you give a fuck about the system maaaannn. so shaddup


----------



## Corto (Jan 31, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Go ahead and lock it. This thread has been garbage since page 1.


Well, I'm not actually here to punish the OP because his thread has merit and his posts have been mostly on-topic and within the rules, so I'll take this lovely comment as your personal leave. Post here again and I'll temp ban you. Shouldn't bother you, given that your opinion of the thread has been made clear.

Toshabi it's cute how you're the poor man's Smelge, and I don't care if you want to know what it feels like to be as manly and sexy as me, but if you actually pretend to be a mod (a joke that gets old after, what, one post?) and derail every single thread with your oh so witty repertoire, I'll infract you. Also it kinda worries me that you had saved my avatar and signature picture, but hey it's your life.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 31, 2013)

Corto said:


> Well, I'm not actually here to punish the OP because his thread has merit and his posts have been mostly on-topic and within the rules, so I'll take this lovely comment as your personal leave. Post here again and I'll temp ban you. Shouldn't bother you, given that your opinion of the thread has been made clear.
> 
> Toshabi it's cute how you're the poor man's Smelge, and I don't care if you want to know what it feels like to be as manly and sexy as me, but if you actually pretend to be a mod (a joke that gets old after, what, one post?) and derail every single thread with your oh so witty repertoire, I'll infract you. Also it kinda worries me that you had saved my avatar and signature picture, but hey it's your life.



Images.google.com

Search: furaffinity forums Corto




I love you too Corto.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 31, 2013)

How is it that Corto's actual avatar is missing from his own posts? Or did you take that down yourself Corto?

Toshabi this is just getting strange.


----------



## Milotarcs (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm a 10th grader, and the only sexual experience I've had is, well, I fap. Only alcohol I've had is in cough syrup and the like. Only drugs I've ever taken are for medical reasons. 

I'm pretty clean.

But I'm also robosexual/ objectum sexual.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 1, 2013)

Milotarcs said:


> I'm a 10th grader, and the only sexual experience I've had is, well, I fap. Only alcohol I've had is in cough syrup and the like. Only drugs I've ever taken are for medical reasons.
> 
> I'm pretty clean.
> 
> But I'm also robosexual/ objectum sexual.



You're also still very much in puberty.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 1, 2013)

Ssela said:


> Not in some states.



Nope :V 

If I have an addiction to something, it would be diet soda. I have been burning my money buying that crap every day, and I feel like shit when I don't have it.


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Feb 1, 2013)

I have no idea why I find this thread hilarious, is everyone saying they're better than someone else because thy don't or do certain things? Guys! I'm better than all of you :B


----------



## Jijix (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I'm also in a committed monogamous relationship.
I guess I count as 'straight edge' or something, but I've always considered it something that I just do (or don't do) and not really a label to plaster on myself.

People can do (or not do) whatever, it doesn't bother me. Unless someone's shooting up or something right in front of me/in my own home, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Ssela (Feb 1, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Nope :V



http://rayandres.com/?portfolio=high-times-in-us-pot-legal-in-many-states-in-usa

Ignoring that our government is often as dumb as a bag of bricks, Pot is legal in several states.



ONEintheinfinite said:


> I have no idea why I find this thread hilarious, is everyone saying they're better than someone else because thy don't or do certain things? Guys! I'm better than all of you :B



Nope, many people are not, in fact, saying that.  Maybe reread the thread?  Some might might be saying that, but most aren't.  That wasn't really the point of the thread.


----------



## Corto (Feb 1, 2013)

ONEintheinfinite said:


> I have no idea why I find this thread hilarious, is everyone saying they're better than someone else because thy don't or do certain things? Guys! I'm better than all of you :B


I'm seriously gonna start infracting people who come in and don't even take the time to read the fucking thing before vomiting all over their keyboards.


----------



## slashlife (Feb 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Wanna fight?



i'm not even going to bother anymore, because, i feel kind of bad. i looked at you're profile, and it was kind of sad that you're 30, yet spend you're time fighting with teenagers on the internet. i understand now that you have no life, and that i should feel bad that this is how you spend you're time.

i am sorry for you're misfortunate inability to get off you're ass and actually have a life.


----------



## slashlife (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 1, 2013)

Slash, those posts weren't any more mature than what batty posted. Both yours and his posts are drenched in irony.



OT: What most people seem to not take into account is that some people live straight edge for reasons such as addictive behavior running in the family genes. I've never met anyone bragging about being straight edge, but i do see a lot of people dicking on those who choose not to partake in their indulgences.


----------



## slashlife (Feb 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Slash, those posts weren't any more mature than what batty posted. Both yours and his posts are drenched in irony.
> 
> 
> 
> OT: What most people seem to not take into account is that some people live straight edge for reasons such as addictive behavior running in the family genes. I've never met anyone bragging about being straight edge, but i do see a lot of people dicking on those who choose not to partake in their indulgences.



belive me, people brag about it, and it is quite annoying.

and yes, i did respond in an immature manner, but only after 5 other responses calmly telling him kindly to piss off. but i did eventually get pissed to the point were i sounded like a 5 year old screaming at his mom, but only after being calm, and considerate failed.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 2, 2013)

Slash, d.batty is actually a pretty good guy. I agree that he overreacted a bit in this thread, you both did, but I'd let it go at this point. 

And Toshabi, it's nice to be able to agree with you on some things. I'm not sure if you're simply "in character" at the moment or expressing legitimate opinions, but I agree with your last post.


----------



## Miss_Kasa (Feb 2, 2013)

Weeeeell, due to being an avid cigarette smoker, I don't fit precisely into the SxE category... alas, I do abstain entirely from drugs, alcohol and promiscuity - even before I was happily mated, I was dead-set on reserving my body for that special other. However, while I am a fan of the music (psychobilly, horror punk, etc), I do not classify myself as a punk. In real life, for what it's worth, I am in fact a Juggalette. I will also be the first to admit that I am an oddity amongst my subcultural family for staying sober, but meh, at the same time I'm not alone. =)


----------



## Springdragon (Feb 2, 2013)

Who has time for drugs and alcohol?  I have things to do!

Actually I tried alcohol once, and promptly discovered that I do not produce alcohol dehydrogenase, and therefore can't metabolize it. Pity, since I like the taste.


----------



## Riho (Feb 2, 2013)

I try to stay the hell away from drugs and reckless alcoholism.

Not that hard now, but as soon as I'm 21, I will try my damndest to still stay the hell away from drugs and reckless alcoholism.


----------



## Corto (Feb 2, 2013)

slashlife said:


> belive me, people brag about it, and it is quite annoying.
> 
> and yes, i did respond in an immature manner, but only after 5 other responses calmly telling him kindly to piss off. but i did eventually get pissed to the point were i sounded like a 5 year old screaming at his mom, but only after being calm, and considerate failed.


In those cases report things to a mod, because if a flamewar goes on we don't care who started it, we hit everyone on their heads with our mighty mod dicks. And let's have this be the last post about that issue.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 12, 2013)

Straight edge... It is how I was raised.
I wish that I could say the same for many people, but I guess that being civilized is not a priority for some...


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> Straight edge... It is how I was raised.
> I wish that I could say the same for many people, but I guess that being civilized is not a priority for some...



For a moment there I'm sure you implied that people who weren't raised just how you were aren't civilised. 

Surely not?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> For a moment there I'm sure you implied that people who weren't raised just how you were aren't civilised.
> 
> Surely not?



I think he just did, my fair fox!


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 12, 2013)

Honestly Being SxE is just like being Christian: For some it's bullshit. For others its like "OMG YOU SHOULD TOTALLY BE OR ELSE YOU SUCK!"

My Opinion: you don't need to be Straight Edge to be healthy, responsible, intelligent, reasonable and a nice person.
You only smoke, do drugs, drink, if you want to. You're not oblidged to do so, nor the opposite. This is basically (again) the same as the religions' issue.
Honestly, I am not nor give a toast about straight edge. I used to smoke, I *rarely* drink, I never did drugs. That doesn't make me more or less of a person nor human being that a SxE person, even if I did.


----------



## Zerig (Mar 12, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> Straight edge... It is how I was raised.
> I wish that I could say the same for many people, but I guess that being civilized is not a priority for some...



Not only did you dredge up an awful thread, you did it with the worst post yet in the thread.

Quite the accomplishment.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 12, 2013)

I like how the OP posted passive-aggressive/inflammatoryish crap in the first post after all of this.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 12, 2013)

Well Zerig, 
I apologize for offending you. Clearly I was not thinking about how bad the repercussions would be if I tried to continue a conversation. 
:V


----------



## Zerig (Mar 12, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> Well Zerig,
> I apologize for offending you. Clearly I was not thinking about how bad the repercussions would be if I tried to continue a conversation.
> :V



I'm not offended at all. I'm just saying that it's not very good to continue a conversation by being a snarky little shitass, like you did.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2013)

Implying that say, not abstaining from alcohol makes you uncivilised is  obviously rather silly. I've had alcohol since I was a child and have  never been drunk or used alcohol irresponsibly. 

Whether or not you restart the conversation is of no significance, it's your 'I'm better than all of you' attitude which has rubbed people the wrong way.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2013)

Glaice said:


> I like how the OP posted passive-aggressive/inflammatoryish crap in the first post after all of this.



It's like reading a Twihard's post on Gaiaonline or Neopets.



Zerig said:


> I'm not offended at all. I'm just saying that it's not very good to continue a conversation by being a snarky little shitass, like you did.



Calm your keister, my dear Cheetahman!




FangTheWolf said:


> Well Zerig,
> I apologize for offending you. Clearly I was not thinking about how bad the repercussions would be if I tried to continue a conversation.
> :V



There's a difference between contributing to a conversation, and contributing with a "holier-than-thou" attitude. That smugness could have been left out and just stated that you enjoy sobriety.
 Zerig's post is pretty apt.


----------



## Zerig (Mar 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Calm your keister, my dear Cheetahman!



But if I don't keep arguing with him, how will he make more stupid posts for entertainment?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2013)

Zerig said:


> But if I don't keep arguing with him, how will he make more stupid posts for entertainment?



Insult his mother and send emails with goatsee as the attachment.


----------



## Zerig (Mar 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Insult his mother and send emails with goatsee as the attachment.



I don't think that would be a very good idea, he sounds pretty badass. He might kick my butt:

"About FangTheWolf

Biography:
I am that shy guy who is capable of more than you could possibly  imagine. That guy who lives two lives, one seemingly week, one stronger  than possible. Stay on the good side.Fair warning."


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2013)

Zerig said:


> I don't think that would be a very good idea, he sounds pretty badass. He might kick my butt:
> 
> "About FangTheWolf
> 
> ...



Roll a troll and you won't have that problem. :V


----------



## Krieger (Mar 12, 2013)

Honestly, I was just putting in my two cents. I was in no way trying to be snarky or portray myself to be better than anyone else. 
You just took what I said and twisted it to fit your immature intentions. 
I'm not angry, but maybe you should think a little more carefully before you say something. It must be easy for you to misinterpret things. I see no part of my post being 'holier than you'. I am just giving a personal example.


----------



## Zerig (Mar 12, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> Honestly, I was just putting in my two cents. I was in no way trying to be snarky or portray myself to be better than anyone else.



But you flat out called anyone who isn't straight edge uncivilized.

That's pretty hard to take any other way besides "I'm better than you"


----------



## Krieger (Mar 12, 2013)

I am not calling the people who aren't straight edge uncivilized...
I was saying that there are people that I know that are not straight edge and are OBSCENELY uncivilized. 
Is that clear?


----------



## Zerig (Mar 12, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> I am not calling the people who aren't straight edge uncivilized...
> I was saying that there are people that I know that are not straight edge and are OBSCENELY uncivilized.
> Is that clear?



If you had said that in the first place we could have avoided so much trouble.

Also, I doubt whether or not those people are straight edge has anything to do with how civilized they are. In fact uncivilized people would be the most straight edge of all, because they have no access to most drugs.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 12, 2013)

... When I say uncivilized I don't mean people who live in the middle of a jungle. I am talking about rude people with no regard for others, quite like the people I go to school with. 
And why did you make such a big deal about this? Do you pray on newer members and get a kick out of trying to be right and put someone down? 
Really... 
Like I said, I am not mad. I am willing to forget all of this. It is okay, it was a simple misunderstanding that snowballed. 
These things happen.  
Are we good?


----------



## Zerig (Mar 12, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> Do you pray on newer members and get a kick out of trying to be right and put someone down?



Yes. Being mean on the internet arouses me.



FangTheWolf said:


> Are we good?



I guess so. You're not making this fun anyway.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 12, 2013)

I feel bad knowing that I share a name with this guy's FA page.


----------



## SilverCat (Mar 12, 2013)

I like how not being straightedge makes you uncivilized. 
I guess accepting the choices of others just isnt a priority for some... :V


----------



## Ixtu (Mar 13, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> The beer analogy is more like a metaphor than to be taken literally, in my view. It's a shame if someone decides not to be friends with someone over a choice of drink...but at the same time, I'm not going to lay awake at night fretting over the idea that someone I don't know won't be friends with me over my drinking habits.


If someone's willing to pass up a friendship over such a silly thing i probably don't really care to be their friend anyways, at least until they get over that silliness.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 13, 2013)

SilverCat said:


> I like how not being straightedge makes you uncivilized.
> I guess accepting the choices of others just isnt a priority for some... :V


Yes,I accept your choice not to be a proper gentleman.

I thought it was common knowledge that all non-straight edges are lowlifes unworthy of the refined man's attention until proven wrong.
I'd never befriend a drunk, or an addict.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm very straight edge and conservative. Most alcohol I've had is in Soy Sauce...and I likes me soy sauce.


----------



## BRN (Mar 13, 2013)

This thread used to worry me, I'll be honest. I just didn't understand the mentality of being straight-edged. But now it just seems to me like it's another abitrary category to perform the "us versus them" mental mindgame. 

 It's totally fine to avoid inebriation and intoxication by choice; why throw a label on it, why roll it into a lifestyle? 

Sure, I suppose making a dogma out of these personal choices help you stick to them - but why is it important to stick to them? They're personal choices, and people should leave themselves free to reevaluate them - so that day by day, as you choose to avoid inebriation and intoxication, you continue to find the value in doing so. 

Making a label out of it turns that opportunity for progress into a valueless religion, by avoiding the question of "why should I abstain" and just tortologically answering "because I'm straightedge", rather than considering the benefits and drawbacks in an adult and rational manner.


In short, can we just live in a world where people make their personal choices because they want to, rather than eliminating the value of a personal choice by slapping labels on them?


----------



## SilverCat (Mar 13, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Yes,I accept your choice not to be a proper gentleman.
> 
> I thought it was common knowledge that all non-straight edges are lowlifes unworthy of the refined man's attention until proven wrong.
> I'd never befriend a drunk, or an addict.



Honestly, i dont drink or do drugs. Just reading through the opinions of others, im really tired of seeing people who are judgmental enough to put themselves above others because of their opinion on the subject. Its the same sentiment as conservative extremists saying that gays are less because they are gay. Its silly to think of someone as any less than you because they dont meet your set of beliefs. I wouldnt befriend an addict or a drunk either, but thats because those who abuse substances are destructive people. Abuse is different from use because it damages people social and physical parts of their life. Simply using something doesnt make them an addict or a problem or any less of a good person.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 13, 2013)

SIX said:


> This thread used to worry me, I'll be honest. I just didn't understand the mentality of being straight-edged.


What's not to understand? We're better people than you.
This thread exists so we can prove our superiority over you...addicts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 13, 2013)

I am reminded of the time my ex, who claimed to be t-total, encouraged me to get drunk at a party. 
I had a bottle of beer but I chose not to consume enough to be intoxicated. 

Not that I cared about whether or not she was t-total, it was just a litte humorous. Of course I think I can understand why she decided not to abstain from alcohol- the party was really boring. 

[seriously it was scifi fancy dress and half the people turned up with tin foil wrapped around their wrists as if it was a valid costume :c]


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 13, 2013)

Tin Foil in their wrists?
What would that do? Stop aliens from knowing your pulse? Seems about right...


----------



## ITBJ (Apr 9, 2013)

i is present :3 i feel late to this party but i am here none the less!


----------



## Troj (Apr 9, 2013)

Straight edgers abstain from drugs, alcohol, and promiscuous sex?

I thought that was called being in grad school :haw:.


----------



## Azure (Apr 10, 2013)

wow i forgot what a pile of shit this thread was

straight edge, by losers, for losers. its the most copout instant identity, adopted by people who dont have realistic access to the things they are so set against. just add x's and a dose of special snowflake syndrome, and you have 90% of the straight edgers out there. the other 10% i bash violently at punk shows while im high on crystal meth. and the 1% that stay it when they reach college? they turn into the lonely freaks they were destined to become.


----------



## mapdark (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok , so I fell on this thread randomly.

What the heck is wrong with you people?

You know , at one point in my life , I was straight-edgish . I didn't want to drink , didn't want to have casual sex and never touched a joint.

And you know what that made me? The boring person. You know , that guy who ALWAYS refuses to join into any kind of social drinking or the occasional pot smoking?

I'm NOT saying go out there and smoke/drink/fuck everything you see/do hard drugs.

I'm saying that having this attitude where you WILL NOT EVER EVER try out at least the lesser ones is fucking annoying.

Drugs other than weed will always be a no-no because I know some of them are horribly dangerous. But DRINKING THE OCCASIONAL BEER is NOT going to kill you!

When you go to a party and stand in a corner refusing to sip a bit of champagne or having a drink (some of them are light in alcohol BTW) , you just stink up the place with an anti-social aura.
It's rude and honestly , it makes everyone else feel like crap because you seem to have this holier-than-thou attitude.

And when you say you're proud of NOT having "promiscuous" sex , you're basically telling the ones that DO that they're a bunch of sluts.


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, generalizing much?

People are not automatically "boring"  because they don't want to drink or do drugs. There are plenty of other  things that can make a person interesting or fun to be around, and many  people _don't need_ alcohol or drugs to be enjoyable company.

People  are not bad in any way simply because they have no interest in drugs,  alcohol, or promiscuous sex. The overwhelming majority of these people  do not have no interest in these things merely to spite or act  "holier-than-thou" towards others. They simply don't have any interest  in these things. Frankly, I'd be far less turned off by someone who  doesn't want to drink in a social setting than someone who thinks that  refusing to drink makes someone "anti-social".

I can say that I'm  proud of not having promiscuous sex, not because I think people who  engage in casual sex are "sluts" but because _*I* don't want to engage in promiscuous sex_. It's not something I'm interested in, and frankly, I don't care what consenting people do amongst themselves.

The irony is that your attitude towards "straight-edgers" is _exactly the same_ as the attitude _you claim_ that "straight-edgers" have towards people who partake in alcohol, drugs, and/or promiscuous sex.


----------



## mapdark (Apr 10, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> Wow, generalizing much?
> 
> People are not automatically "boring"  because they don't want to drink or do drugs. There are plenty of other  things that can make a person interesting or fun to be around, and many  people _don't need_ alcohol or drugs to be enjoyable company.
> 
> ...



No , I'm just saying that ALWAYS refusing the drink for the sake of NOT drinking is retarded.

If you said you didn't want to drink because you have an addictive personality and you WOULD exagerate the intake of alcohol , I'd be fine.

Saying you don't want to drink alcohol , don't want to have sex or don't want to smoke pot because 
"it makes you proud to resist the demons of booze and sex" is retarded and sort of makes me think of those sexual purity types.

Most straight-edgers use the straight-edge thing as a way to feel less-flawed than the rest of the people and THAT is fucking rude.

As for the being boring and rude thing , YEAH you ARE boring and rude if you hang out at a party where alcohol is flowing and don't accept anything offered to you on the basis of straight-edginess. I mean , you KNOW it's not because it would make you sick , or fucked up. Nah it's just "I am a better person because I don't drink".

And again , as someone said a few pages back , I CANNOT understand how someone can be proud of something they DON'T do.


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 10, 2013)

mapdark said:


> No , I'm just saying that ALWAYS refusing the drink for the sake of NOT drinking is retarded
> 
> ...
> 
> As for the being boring and rude thing , YEAH you ARE boring and rude if you hang out at a party where alcohol is flowing and don't accept anything offered to you on the basis of straight-edginess. I mean , you KNOW it's not because it would make you sick , or fucked up. Nah it's just "I am a better person because I don't drink".



Or, you know, _they just might *not like* alcohol._


----------



## mapdark (Apr 10, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> Or, you know, _they just might *not like* alcohol._



Then just SAY so. 

But don't stand around acting like you're better than everybody because you don't drink.

That's the part of it that pisses me off.


NOT DRINKING is not a freakin' achievement. (Unless you are a former alcoholic).

So identifying as straight-edge and using it as a reason NOT to drink just makes the person saying it sound very very pretentious.


I mean , take me for example . I don't kill prostitutes I meet on the street . Should I make up a whole label over the fact I don't beat up whores on weekends because of this?  

Fuck no. It's retarded.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 10, 2013)

mapdark said:


> No , I'm just saying that ALWAYS refusing the drink for the sake of NOT drinking is retarded.
> 
> If you said you didn't want to drink because you have an addictive personality and you WOULD exagerate the intake of alcohol , I'd be fine.
> 
> ...


You're exactly the kind of person that annoys me.

Ooh, I'm disturbing thy peace because I don't wanna drink that piss? I'm not rude for not wanting to drink, YOU'RE rude for expecting me to , and forcing me, and going as far as insulting me if I don't.
I don't like drinking simply for the sake of not liking it, not because of some superiority complex bullshit. I don't see why I couldn't have just as much of a good time as anyone at social conventions.

If you want non-drinkers to respect your decision to drink, you should at the very least respect their decision not to.


----------



## mapdark (Apr 10, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> You're exactly the kind of person that annoys me.
> 
> Ooh, I'm disturbing thy peace because I don't wanna drink that piss? I'm not rude for not wanting to drink, YOU'RE rude for expecting me to , and forcing me, and going as far as insulting me if I don't.
> I don't like drinking simply for the sake of not liking it, not because of some superiority complex bullshit. I don't see why I couldn't have just as much of a good time as anyone at social conventions.
> ...



If that's the case then WHY do you even LABEL it?

Why is there a NEED to label yourself as straight-edge and act all proud on it?

If someone doesn't feel the need to prove something and act like they're different or superior they don't give a NAME to something.

Just the fact that you label yourself as "straight-edge" is giving out that message that you consider yourself to be on another level compared tot he rest of the world.

Maybe you don't CONSCIOUSLY do it. But that's how you make it sound.

And I'm not going to force ANYBODY to drink alcohol. But don't act all high and mighty in my face and saying you're "insert-label-here" as a reason to refuse what I offer to you.

Just say you don't like it and leave it to that.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, I'm not straight-whatever. My reasons for not wanting to do it are mostly cultural, I've been raised this way. Maybe when I'm outta this place I'll give it a try someday.
I was just pointing out not all non-drinkers are like that because they feel they're superior,since it seemed like were hinting such.


----------



## mapdark (Apr 10, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Oh, I'm not straight-whatever. My reasons for not wanting to do it are mostly cultural, I've been raised this way. Maybe when I'm outta this place I'll give it a try someday.
> I was just pointing out not all non-drinkers are like that because they feel they're superior,since it seemed like were hinting such.



I was talking about people identifying as straight-edge only.

There's a difference between being straight-edge and just being a non-drinker.

Kind of like there being a difference between being a virgin and telling everyone you're a virgin as if it makes you a better purer person.

It's all ion the delivery. You don't want to drink at a party  , fine. You don't want to drink at a party and let everyone know WHY , not ok.


----------



## Azure (Apr 10, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> Wow, generalizing much?
> 
> People are not automatically "boring"  because they don't want to drink or do drugs. There are plenty of other  things that can make a person interesting or fun to be around, and many  people _don't need_ alcohol or drugs to be enjoyable company.
> 
> ...


youve never met a straight edger, have you? also pride doesnt work that way. not doing something is not an accomplishment. you may as well say you have pride in never murdering somebody, or pride in not having gone skydiving. its bullshit. nobody cares that you dont drink or do drugs or whatever the fuck, but it ISNT AN IDENTITY. dont wanna drink? just say no. dont wanna durgz? just say no. dont wanna sex? SAY NO. dont make a shitty mini culture out of being a complete dick about it to others who do. it doesnt help that the tiny minority of sXe people who are militant are also white supremacist nazi fucks. bunch of fucking skinhead losers.


----------



## Troj (Apr 10, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> I can say that I'm  proud of not having promiscuous sex, not because I think people who  engage in casual sex are "sluts" but because _*I* don't want to engage in promiscuous sex_. It's not something I'm interested in, and frankly, I don't care what consenting people do amongst themselves.



Right. 

I find building one's identity around drugs, alcohol, or fucking rather odd to begin with, and building one's identity around _not_ doing drugs, alcohol, or fucking stranger still. 

Either way, I don't get all the fanfare and hullaballoo. I don't do drugs because I personally enjoy being lucid and alert, and because I the health and legal risks are unacceptably high in my book. I rarely drink alcohol because, again, I usually prefer to be lucid and alert, and because I can still have fun without it. I rarely engage in promiscuous sex because I often don't have time or the energy, and I don't want to deal with the additional drama, stress, and health risks that sometimes come with it.

I'm not trying to make any kind of "statement," nor assert any kind of "identity" when I make these choices. I'm simply doing what I think is best, healthiest, and most comfortable for me.

When it comes to things like sex or alcohol, I can choose whether to abstain or partake in a given moment or a particular situation, based on the context, my mindset, and the people present. 

I might have contempt for people who are making the wrong choices from my point of view, but only because I see how those choices are hurting those people and/or those around them, and _not_ because those choices mean that those people belong to a different "tribe" than me. 

These are the choices we make for ourselves, based on (in theory) what we believe is best for us. It's just that simple--or rather, should be.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow you guys suck at reading comprehension.

Not liking something is not the same as 'TTLY NOT DOING IT BECAUSE FUCK YOU IMPURE SAVAGES".
Not liking booze and therefore not drinking it is fine. Not everyone can stand the taste of alcohol. Not everyone has a good tolerance for it.
Same with drugs.
Sex is also a personal choice. If they're single, they might not want to run the risk of diseases. If taken, well should be more obvious.

However as was mapdark was saying but you lot are too fucking stupid to comprehend is that these people are not straight-edge because they don't make it part of their identity. You're not straight-edge if it's just something you don't happen to be a part of. You're straight-edge if you think it matters and that it makes you a better person.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2013)

mapdark said:


> It's all ion the delivery. You don't want to drink at a party  , fine. You don't want to drink at a party and let everyone know WHY , not ok.



The thing is, I often have to explain why I don't drink (don't like alcohol at all), because people *keep forcing it on me* as "_Try this, it's delicious. TRY IT!_" and "_You don't drink? WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?!_".
You'd think they'd be happy that there's more alcohol for them with one less drinker, but no. Apparently you're not "fun" and "outgoing" unless you learn to stomach something you absolutely don't like the taste of, as alcohol is the END ALL BE ALL of all social gatherings.

Personally, I don't go around telling people I'm a straight-edger, I don't even label myself as one. People, however, apply the label to me when I politely refuse what they offer me in terms of drinks or drugs as "Oh, you're one of _those_, aren't you?". Well golly gee, alright then! And people wonder why I don't like  going out.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 10, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> The thing is, I often have to explain why I don't drink (don't like alcohol at all), because people *keep forcing it on me* as "_Try this, it's delicious. TRY IT!_" and "_You don't drink? WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?!_".
> You'd think they'd be happy that there's more alcohol for them with one less drinker, but no. Apparently you're not "fun" and "outgoing" unless you learn to stomach something you absolutely don't like the taste of, as alcohol is the END ALL BE ALL of all social gatherings.
> 
> Personally, I don't go around telling people I'm a straight-edger, I don't even label myself as one. People, however, apply the label to me when I politely refuse what they offer me in terms of drinks or drugs as "Oh, you're one of _those_, aren't you?". Well golly gee, alright then! And people wonder why I don't like  going out.



No one here is about forcing others to do anything.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> No one here is about forcing others to do anything.



Well, obviously. It's a forum on the internet. I was talking about when I go out IRL and why I do explain why I don't drink, even if it's as short as "_Don't like it._". 
My apologies if that wasn't clear in my comment.


----------



## Troj (Apr 10, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> The thing is, I often have to explain why I don't drink (don't like alcohol at all), because people *keep forcing it on me* as "_Try this, it's delicious. TRY IT!_" and "_You don't drink? WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?!_".



I notice that a genuinely surprising number of people become extremely uneasy when I turn down a drink. 

I can see the wheels turning furiously in their heads, and based on their weird, stiff, awkward, uncomfortable follow-up comments and questions, I get the impression that they think I'm a) a _total_ teetotaler who has some _deep moral objection_ to alcohol, b) that I am judging _them_ as we speak, and c) that I must be a closet religious fanatic, _because why else wouldn't a person drink? _and d) oh god oh god when is she going to start preaching at me like a crazy person?

It's bizarre.

When you turn down drugs, people just think you're a square, but the response there tends to be more pity than discomfort.


----------



## ITBJ (Apr 10, 2013)

whats wrong with you people why cant you hold your negativity back? plus did you never learn to respect others opinions?


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Apr 10, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> The thing is, I often have to explain why I don't drink (don't like alcohol at all), because people *keep forcing it on me* as "_Try this, it's delicious. TRY IT!_" and "_You don't drink? WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?!_".
> You'd think they'd be happy that there's more alcohol for them with one less drinker, but no. Apparently you're not "fun" and "outgoing" unless you learn to stomach something you absolutely don't like the taste of, as alcohol is the END ALL BE ALL of all social gatherings.



This is almost exactly the problem I seem to have. At parties I'm sometimes offered alcohol, and when I refuse, or even tell them I'm underage (I am, but sadly that won't be a valid excuse for much longer) they usually keep trying to convince me to drink. Even my own brother has tried to get me to like it. No matter what it's mixed with, it tastes terrible to me.

Anyways, I'm getting a bit tired of people trying to convince me to like something I _genuinely don't like._



Ansitru said:


> Personally, I don't go around telling people I'm a straight-edger, I  don't even label myself as one. People, however, apply the label to me  when I politely refuse what they offer me in terms of drinks or drugs as  "Oh, you're one of _those_, aren't you?". Well golly gee, alright then! And people wonder why I don't like  going out.



I actually didn't know that there was a "label" for people like me. I posted in this thread because I found that interesting. Even now that I know though, I still don't call myself that either. One of my friends has put the label on me though, because I kept declining his offers of cigarettes. He was pretty polite about it though. I suppose it's because I don't judge him for smoking, and so he doesn't judge me for refusing to smoke.


At first I thought some of the posts above were saying that all people who act "straight edge" are boring, superior jerks, but I think what they mean is that most people who _say_ they're straight-edge and make a big deal of it are. However, I doubt many "straight-edgers" tell people that's what they are, they probably just say they don't like alcohol/drugs/what have you and leave it at that. But I can't speak for everyone, of course.

Also, I don't see why people get upset and perceive straight-edgers as thinking themselves to be "superior", and then they call the straight-edgers names as well. Aren't they guilty of acting superior too? I don't think either side should be acting this way though... It's simply a matter of what you do or do not like. I wish everyone could just leave it at that, and move on.


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 10, 2013)

I would be a straight edge :3 well said by the way I personally don't much appreciate being dissed or dissing others... we are what we are right ;p


----------



## Aleu (Apr 10, 2013)

ITBJ said:


> whats wrong with you people why cant you hold your negativity back? plus did you never learn to respect others opinions?



You must be new here


----------



## ITBJ (Apr 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You must be new here


 very new and i thought people in a fan base that isn't very "accepted" today, would at least have more understanding people than normal... i guess in a way you can escape the nuisance of microcosms being prevalent. :*


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 11, 2013)

ITBJ said:


> very new and i thought people in a fan base that isn't very "accepted" today, would at least have more understanding people than normal... i guess in a way you can escape the nuisance of microcosms being prevalent. :*



Being a fan of the same thing doesn't mean we should all be friendly and cuddly towards each other.


----------



## mapdark (Apr 11, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Being a fan of the same thing doesn't mean we should all be friendly and cuddly towards each other.



Oh my god , YES! 

I wish people would quit it with the freaking hugbox mentality!

So we're both furries ! How does that mean we should be all buddy-buddy to each other!




> very new and i thought people in a fan base that isn't very "accepted" today, would at least have more understanding people than normal... i guess in a way you can escape the nuisance of microcosms being prevalent. :*




That's like saying gay people should like each other just because they're gay . It's ridiculous oversimplified thinking.

You still have to take the fact that some personalities are not compatible into account.

Personally , people who wear lifestyle choices as a big huge look-at-me-Im-so-great label irritate me.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2013)

ITBJ said:


> very new and i thought people in a fan base that isn't very "accepted" today, would at least have more understanding people than normal... i guess in a way you can escape the nuisance of microcosms being prevalent. :*



If everyone agreed with each other, this would be a very boring place.
People are different and not all people will tolerate or accept the same thing. Accept it.


----------



## ITBJ (Apr 11, 2013)

i never meant to be cuddle or to obliviously accept an opinion i meant  show some tolerance me peeps! were all here because were part of something that is strange to most people and because were not very accepted elsewhere  i'm just saying. 


Ozriel said:


> If everyone agreed with each other, this would be a very boring place.
> 
> People are different and not all people will tolerate or accept the same thing. Accept it.



yes i completely agree! we are different in so many ways! but we should celebrate our uniqueness not tear it apart for self satisfactions that's why i'm here to share and hear different opinions and ideas to broaden my horizons there are VERY few places to do that. I thought this was a safe haven but the creatures lurking behind strange voices that rid oneself of insecurities, remorse and responsibility's are telling me different.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 11, 2013)

ITBJ said:


> i never meant to be cuddle or to obliviously accept an opinion i meant  show some tolerance me peeps! were all here because were part of something that is strange to most people and because were not very accepted elsewhere  i'm just saying.



You can perfectly tolerate someone and still disagree with what they say. Just sayin', sugartits. :v


----------



## ITBJ (Apr 11, 2013)

i completely agree i just noticed some (not you) people are very harse and unnecessarily in my opinion. sourpuss XD 

[edit] i didn't even realize you were female :3 i was under the impression they didn't exist here sry!


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2013)

ITBJ said:


> i completely agree i just noticed some (not you) people are very harse and unnecessarily in my opinion. sourpuss XD



Welcome to humanity.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2013)

ITBJ said:


> yes i completely agree! we are different in so many ways! but we should celebrate our uniqueness not tear it apart for self satisfactions that's why i'm here to share and hear different opinions and ideas to broaden my horizons there are VERY few places to do that. I thought this was a safe haven but the creatures lurking behind strange voices that rid oneself of insecurities, remorse and responsibility's are telling me different.



Whoever told you that the fandom was like that, you should sue them.


----------



## ITBJ (Apr 11, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Welcome to humanity.


 thank you. :| i think... i am pretty young so your welcome carries weight XD


----------



## ITBJ (Apr 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Whoever told you that the fandom was like that, you should sue them.


i found it myself


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 12, 2013)

ITBJ said:


> [edit] i didn't even realize you were female :3 i was under the impression they didn't exist here sry!



Sorry what? What makes you think there are no female furries?

Oh, and do try not to double post. There's a Multi-Quote button at the very bottom right of everyone's post right next to the reply and reply with quote buttons, so do try to use that instead.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 12, 2013)

ITBJ said:


> [edit] i didn't even realize you were female :3 i was under the impression they didn't exist here sry!



Get your hands off of my husband


----------



## Distorted (Apr 12, 2013)

Will this one endure? Or shall he falter also?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 12, 2013)

Straight edge people are like conservatives, except conservatives are for smoking and alcohol. It's just straight edgers have that strict lifestyle, like just a little bit of something will bite them in the ass if they try it out. I mean you could be eating chemicals everyday, in your food.


----------



## Machine (Apr 12, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Straight edge people are like conservatives, except conservatives are for smoking and alcohol. It's just straight edgers have that strict lifestyle, like just a little bit of something will bite them in the ass if they try it out. I mean you could be eating chemicals everyday, in your food.


Life is not life if you haven't dared yourself to take a few risks.


----------



## mapdark (Apr 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> Life is not life if you haven't dared yourself to take a few risks.



Exactly.

I'm not saying go all YOLO and screw up your life by being irresponsible. 

But you only have ONE life. Don't waste it being proper all the time and later regret you never dared to take a risk when you are too old to do it.

Getting a little tipsy can be fun if done in moderation. So is EVERYTHING the straight-edgers so much fear. You just have to know your limits and be responsible.


----------



## ITBJ (Apr 12, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Sorry what? What makes you think there are no female furries?
> 
> Oh, and do try not to double post. There's a Multi-Quote button at the very bottom right of everyone's post right next to the reply and reply with quote buttons, so do try to use that instead.



thanks! and i just assumed they didnt exist because 1.there not on sites like this 2.because ive never seen/talked to one. but i guess i just made an ass out of my self :3. 

and yes!  look! no ones fighting! you guys are just expressing yo opinions in a non aggressive manner! YAY 



Machine said:


> Life is not life if you haven't dared yourself to take a few risks.





mapdark said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'm not saying go all YOLO and screw up your life by being irresponsible.
> 
> ...



i completely agree with both of you but if i may, the only 3 reasons i am a "straight edge" is because 1.i already have a addictive personality 2. I've looked at other people that have an addictive personality that have ruined there lives . (i'm not saying any of you will) 3. i don't have the right friends to offer or even do it. :/ not all straight edges are goodie two shoes... or at least i'm not.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 12, 2013)

Can we just, again, make a clear distinction here between people who don't drink, smoke, whatever because *they just don't like it* and the people who choose to do this because they define themselves as being straight edge? I'm getting more than a little annoyed at the whole "_Your life isn't good until you drink (even moderately) or smoke or do weed!_" and "_Boo-hiss, you boring non-drinker!_".

Is it really that hard to fathom that *gaspshockhorror* maybe some people just don't like it, just like some people don't like broccoli?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 12, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Can we just, again, make a clear distinction here between people who don't drink, smoke, whatever because *they just don't like it* and the people who choose to do this because they define themselves as being straight edge? I'm getting more than a little annoyed at the whole "_Your life isn't good until you drink (even moderately) or smoke or do weed!_" and "_Boo-hiss, you boring non-drinker!_".
> 
> Is it really that hard to fathom that *gaspshockhorror* maybe some people just don't like it, just like some people don't like broccoli?



You are a god damn liar.


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 12, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Can we just, again, make a clear distinction here between people who don't drink, smoke, whatever because *they just don't like it* and the people who choose to do this because they define themselves as being straight edge? I'm getting more than a little annoyed at the whole "_Your life isn't good until you drink (even moderately) or smoke or do weed!_" and "_Boo-hiss, you boring non-drinker!_".
> 
> Is it really that hard to fathom that *gaspshockhorror* maybe some people just don't like it, just like some people don't like broccoli?



This, basically.
A good summation of my take on the situation.

Also, I haven't been here in quite some time... I'm gonna have to wipe off some of the dust on this account.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 12, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You are a god damn liar.



I have sipped alcoholic drinks, I found them to be vile-tasting.
Inhaling even just second-hand smoke gives me coughing fits.

I believe I have pretty damn reasonable explanations for why I don't drink or smoke.
I don't see why this is such a big fucking issue. 

*More for you guys! Be happy, damnit!*


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> Life is not life if you haven't dared yourself to take a few risks.


 Then again, I don't see why it is necessary to take those risks, it's not like you have to. I was just saying, they never experienced anything in their life that people who did drugs and alcohol did.


----------



## ITBJ (Apr 12, 2013)

HAPPINESS FOR ALL


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 12, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I have sipped alcoholic drinks, I found them to be vile-tasting.
> Inhaling even just second-hand smoke gives me coughing fits.
> 
> I believe I have pretty damn reasonable explanations for why I don't drink or smoke.
> ...



It's a sort of reverse we have going on here; Rather than "Stop liking what I don't like" it's more of a "Stop not liking what I do like". Both of these are something geeks (which everyone here is to a degree, large or small) do all too often. Just ignore it as much as you'd ignore someone telling you the former.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 12, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Can we just, again, make a clear distinction here between people who don't drink, smoke, whatever because *they just don't like it* and the people who choose to do this because they define themselves as being straight edge? I'm getting more than a little annoyed at the whole "_Your life isn't good until you drink (even moderately) or smoke or do weed!_" and "_Boo-hiss, you boring non-drinker!_".
> 
> Is it really that hard to fathom that *gaspshockhorror* maybe some people just don't like it, just like some people don't like broccoli?



This was already established. You're late to the party. Have a beer :V


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 12, 2013)

Straight edge sounds like a derogatory term made for people whose preferences apparently do not align with the general majority- basically abstinence vs indulgence. 

If I had to categorize myself, I really couldn't pick a side. There's indulgence through persuasion and abstinence by choice (cause it ain't about the YOLO!!!!!- its about being smart enough picking the right time and place to enjoy it) and I tend to swing constantly between the two.


----------



## ShadowNight (Apr 21, 2013)

sometimes ya gotta put the worksheet down at work, and take a 15 min break to post furry dealings. it happends.. haha


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 22, 2013)

I've come to the realization that I am a weekend warrior.

Work hard during the week. Party hard on the weekend. It's a good lifestyle.


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Apr 23, 2013)

Incredibly straight edge. Never drank, smoked, sexed..
All by choice.  Not an indulgent fur..


----------



## Ryoute (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not a furry per se, but I am straight edge. I was introduced to it by Rise Against, and was already following it unintentionally before that. Beyond abstaining from drugs, alcohol, and promiscuous sex; I am a vegetarian, supporter of animal rights, and am extremely non-violent. And unlike a lot who say they are straight edge, I'm actually old enough to drink/smoke, and still never have. lol


----------

